# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Reed's Bulker

## Reed

Whats up everyone!!!! Welcome to the madness!!!

This is my fall/winter bulker log and will be designed to bring up what i feel (as well as others) are weakness for next year's competitions. Focuses will be hams, calves, and upper chest. Primarily I will be focusing on bringing my hamstrings up and get more of that drop so I will be doing them twice a week.
Now on to the good stuff
Stats:
Height: 5'11''
Weight: 221lbs (caught a cold and shrank last week  :Frown:  )
Age: 24
Bf%: 8-10??

Cycle:
wk 1-10: Test P 50mg ed
wk 1-3: Dbol 50mg ed (might bump this up to 50mg)
wk 8-11: Winstrol : 60mg ed < Added to help increase hardness and lean me out a bit while I play around with my diet during those weeks.

PCT:
Nolva
HCG 
6oxo
Proviron 

Thats it for now on PCT, will talk to people watching over me to see if I should add in some Clen and bridge with Proviron in between this cycle and my contest cycle

Now I know its not your typical first timer cycle and would not recommend for a normal individual. I guess you could say I'm a special case  :Big Grin: 
I will be taking CoQ10, milk thistle, 0mega-3's, multi x2 a day, and maybe some type of preworkout mixture but just a small mixture so I can bump the dose up at the end of the cycle. That'll be it on cycle supplements. Mostly diet

Diet:
Meal 1: 
1 scoop of whey
5 whole eggs
cup of oatmeal

Meal 2: 
10 oz of chicken
2 red potatos

Meal 3: 
10 oz of red meat
2 red potatos
salad

Post workout: 
2 scoops of whey
1.5 scoop of Natty PB
Gatorade
Milk

Meal 4: 
10 oz of turkey
cup of rice
1/2 cup of cashews

Meal 5: 
10 oz of red meat
2 red potatos
salad

Meal 6: 
10 eggs
oatmeal

Bed time: 
1.5 cups of cottage cheese
1.5 scoop of Natty PB

-Meals for me are interchangeable.

Workout:
Sunday: Back/hams/bi
Monday: Chest/tri/calves
Tues: off
Weds: Shoulders/forearms/abs
Thurs: Quads/hams/calves
Fri: Arms/abs
Sat: off


Well thats a basic overview, time to get it done. Enjoy yourself bitches  :7up:

----------


## MuscleScience

Looks good, but what the hell is havoc???

----------


## Reed

Day 2: Did my first injections and doses yesterday. Already feeling more of a grip strength today and I decided not to use straps at all today. I know it sounds crazy, must be a placebo thing

Pulldowns: 
100 x20
140 x20
180 x15
200 x15

Reverse grip bb rows:
135 x20
135 x20
185 x15
225 x12

Seated cable rows: 140 x20
180 x15
220 x12
240 +45lb plate x10

Hammer Rows (split weight in half for each side)
180 x20
270 x15
360 x12

Db rows: 120 x10
120 x10

Hams:
Lay down curl: 95 x 20 superset 65 x15
125 x15 superset 65 x15
140 x12 superset 65 x10

Single leg curl: 60 x15
80 x15

Biceps:
Hammer curl
40 x15
60 x12

Single arm preacher curl machine:
x15
x15

On the day I add in hams/biceps just doing a limited amount of work to just "pump" them up real quick. Has worked before in bringing up weaker parts then I'll pound them up on their respective days.

----------


## Reed

> Looks good, but what the hell is havoc???


It is a legal supplement available on the market similar to Superdrol but much much less toxic, seen awesome logs and reviews on it and cheaper than anavar .

Basic over view
-sulfur containing steroidal androgen
-structure similar to methyl DHT
-seems to be very good for dry,hard muscle and strength gains and not for "wet" gains
- seems to work as a steroidal AI, so no other Prescription AI (Letro, Aromasin ) is needed for PCT or during cycle
- about 1100% anabolic and 70% compared to methyl test, in rats of course
- its a methyl though much much less toxic then superdrol

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Why the Dbol only 3 weeks?

----------


## stpete

What up buddy? I'll be following this closely. First, if you have the extra dbol , go ahead and up it man. I see you're doing more reps than your usual heavy. Any reason?
I don't have to tell you to keep up the good work...Shit, now i have to keep up with you. Asshole. haha

----------


## Reed

BigSexy- at the moment thats all I have on hand. Suppose to have more sent my way this week then I'll bump up the dose.

St.Pete- Yeah when I start out I like to start slow, low, really feel the reps at the beginning plus I didn't use any straps today

----------


## Ernst

Will follow....

Good Luck!

----------


## stpete

I hear ya. That's cool cause i do the same thing. And as far as the straps are concerned, don't use em til you go really heavy. Use those gloves you bought and go all out. 
I just switched my workout up too. More reps for 2 more weeks, and it feels good to have a good pump.

----------


## peachfuzz

ill be following closely. gonna start my cycle here in a few weeks. im in no hurry. might get blood work done first but maybe ill log it as well.

the havoc is good stuff bro. caused me some shedding tho.

----------


## Reed

Sweet take your time fuzz. I got competitions to do so I'm in a rush so to say.

I see you lurking wukillabee.... Show your boy some love (or hate)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reed

On a side note. I'm cutting the prop with some filtered oil and inject the muscle that I workout that day. I did right glute the first day and yesterday was the right lat. The pain is far far less than my first go around (lasted a week). The pain is more or less just the devirginizing pain of the needle (soreness) not so much of a constant painful stinging like last time.

----------


## Dukkit

its not a crazy big or highly dosed cycle, but whats the point of the weak ass PCT???

i know your going to be bridging a bit. but even so, i would either do a full PCT or not do a PCT at all. whats the point of even doing a weak PCT?

----------


## Dukkit

*Post workout:  
2 scoops of whey
1.5 scoop of Natty PB
Gatorade
Milk*

since your bulking, i would add in some Waxy Maize to this PWO meal. its perfect for a bulker, you can keep the gatorade. mix it all in the same shake.

----------


## Dinosaur

looks like a good cycle, any before pics.
keep us updated.

----------


## T_Own

looks pretty solid. it does seem like a low dose for a bulker, and a pretty weak pct, but the rest looks pretty good

----------


## Reed

> its not a crazy big or highly dosed cycle, but whats the point of the weak ass PCT???
> 
> i know your going to be bridging a bit. but even so, i would either do a full PCT or not do a PCT at all. whats the point of even doing a weak PCT?


Its cause the Havoc is a steroidal AI and will lower my estrogen enough that if I run a prescription AI it may dip it too low. 20mgs of Nolva is plenty in most PCT's plus the Proviron will help with the estrogen control post cycle

If I had the money I'd purchase some waxy maize but no point in adding that in cause I'll be getting plenty of carbs from the milk and gatorade. If I take out those I'll just use oats instead. I ain't a baller

----------


## Dukkit

also... if your bridging and going from one cycle to another in a decently short amount of time. i would get some HCG . keep your little buddies down there working in tip top shape. i know proviron isnt supposed to be too harsh on your HPTA. but since you have it planned to do a weak ass PCT your levels wont reach normal or stable levels in the first place. so the Proviron may not affect your testosterone , but your testosterone will already be low. which we all know you dont want. so get some HCG, do a better PCT, get your levels a bit more back to normal and your nuts working properly

just my 2cc's

----------


## Dukkit

> Its cause the Havoc is a steroidal AI and will lower my estrogen enough that if I run a prescription AI it may dip it too low. 20mgs of Nolva is plenty in most PCT's plus the Proviron will help with the estrogen control post cycle
> 
> If I had the money I'd purchase some waxy maize but no point in adding that in cause I'll be getting plenty of carbs from the milk and gatorade. If I take out those I'll just use oats instead. I ain't a baller


yes but the point of PCT isnt just about estrogen. its about your test levels. so your going to want to try to get your test levels as normal as possible so that

a. you dont lose gains

b. when you start the proviron your levels are strong and high enough not to be affected by it in such a way to shut you down. if your test levels are already low, then when you start your proviron, i dont care how "not suppressive it is" its going to prevent your levels from raising and being on just proviron with low test isnt what you want

----------


## Dukkit

how long are you planning on bridging and waitin till you do your next contest prep cycle after this bulker?

----------


## Reed

Alright I'll up the dose of the Nolva to 40mgs for the first two weeks then drop it to 20mgs the last two weeks


I'm not seeing how its a weak ass PCT with that. And I'll be thinking of the HCG

----------


## Dukkit

> Alright I'll up the dose of the Nolva to 40mgs for the first two weeks then drop it to 20mgs the last two weeks
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing how its a weak ass PCT with that. And I'll be thinking of the HCG


hey, im just sayin my opinion. some wont agree. it wont hurt my feelings if you listen or not bro. 

i got your back either way. lol

----------


## Reed

Probably 4 weeks of PCt 2 weeks of nothing then the cycle.

I'm thinking most of you over do your PCT dip your estro levels to low and the results are what you look like.

I've run low dose Nolva on my prosteroid cycles and manage to maintain most of everything plus get back to normal.


I'll see what Horse has to say has he is the one helping me with this

----------


## Dukkit

> Probably 4 weeks of PCt 2 weeks of nothing then the cycle.
> 
> I'm thinking most of you over do your PCT dip your estro levels to low and the results are lacking gains.


some of us do probably do a too strong PCT. not i said the blind man. 
i never use an AI during cycle so i see more gains. and during pct i either hold off on using a single AI or ill do a super low dose. i have found i keep more of my strength during PCT and after this way.

----------


## Reed

Lets hear your PCT recommendation dukkit

You have to understand that Havoc is a steroidal AI and adding addition prescription strength AI will may lower my estrogen to much and cause the rebound effect. Hence why I left out a AI during PCT

----------


## Dukkit

> Probably 4 weeks of PCt 2 weeks of nothing then the cycle.
> 
> I'm thinking most of you over do your PCT dip your estro levels to low and the results are what you look like.
> 
> I've run low dose Nolva on my prosteroid cycles and manage to maintain most of everything plus get back to normal.
> 
> 
> I'll see what Horse has to say has he is the one helping me with this


i wasnt sayin that your PCT is weak in terms of estrogen control. thats not the issue. but it is weak in terms of getting your balls/testosterone levels back to normal ASAP.

----------


## Reed

I understand exactly what your saying. I was thinking of HCG towards the end and 2 weeks into my PCT

----------


## Dukkit

> Lets hear your PCT recommendation dukkit
> 
> You have to understand that Havoc is a steroidal AI and adding addition prescription strength AI will may lower my estrogen to much and cause the rebound effect. Hence why I left out a AI during PCT


like i said. im not talkin about estrogen here. 
but to get your LH pumping out test. 

Nolva - 40mg/day wk 1-2
20mg/day wk 3-4

Clomid - 100mg/day wk 1-2
50mg/day wk 3-4

plus HCG . 

this way youll be getting your HPTA into action (Clomid fights the negative feedback loop that estrogen has on your HPTA. which stimulates Test.) (Nolva raises serum levels of LH and such which raise test)

so you comin at your HPTA in 2 different ways to get your test production back

also... Clomd and Nolva DONT REDUCE estrogen. They just BLOCK it from binding and causing gyno symptoms. so you will still have the estrogen in your body to help with your gains. but it wont affect you by LOWERING the estro. 

and the HCG to stimulate your actual nuts a bit more

----------


## Dukkit

> I understand exactly what your saying. I was thinking of HCG towards the end and 2 weeks into my PCT


thats perfect.

----------


## Reed

thats what i'll do hcg the last two weeks and 2 weeks into PCT with the Nolva maybe throw in 6 oxo at the start of my PCT

Your right, I was planning/thinking on HCG and now I know I need to since I am bridging or running two cycles pretty close together


Thanks for your input dukkit.

----------


## Dukkit

> thats what i'll do hcg the last two weeks and 2 weeks into PCT with the Nolva maybe throw in 6 oxo at the start of my PCT
> 
> Your right, I was planning/thinking on HCG and now I know I need to since I am bridging or running two cycles pretty close together
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input dukkit.


no problem man. just want to see a fellow brother get huge!!!

----------


## Reed

Revised PCT will be:

Nolva
HCG 
6oxo
Proviron 

You happy now dukkit

----------


## Dukkit

lol

im never happy. but that will work. 

for now

----------


## WARMachine

> like i said. im not talkin about estrogen here. 
> but to get your LH pumping out test. 
> 
> Nolva - 40mg/day wk 1-2
> 20mg/day wk 3-4
> 
> Clomid - 100mg/day wk 1-2
> 50mg/day wk 3-4
> 
> ...



I dont feel Clomid is needed when using an AI. It doesnt hurt, but i dont see what Clomid does that Nolva and an AI doesnt.

Not to mention HCG use on top.

At the very least, i never take over 50mgs of Clomid. Anything more than that gives me sides like blurred vision.

JMO!


Ill be following along Reed! Looking forward to the end result!


-WAR

----------


## Reed

Alright people no need to start an arguement over this little man's PCT. Thanks for everyones input. I will get it worked out I promise.



Thanks for the love everyone!!!!! Hope to get HUGE!!! Now lets all place bets on how much my end weight will be!!! I plan on having a lot of fun in this log!!!

----------


## wukillabee

> Alright people no need to start an arguement over this little man's PCT. Thanks for everyones input. I will get it worked out I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the love everyone!!!!! Hope to get HUGE!!! Now lets all place bets on how much my end weight will be!!! I plan on having a lot of fun in this log!!!


Fu*k, i thought this was a pct thread, not a log! Haha! I think ur revised pct is fine bro, for sure use the hcg , nolva, prov, not too sure bout clomid and 6oxo on top of all that though. You'll know what works for u when u get there bro. Anyways, i say gain 15-20lbs and lose some fat, thats my estimate. What do u think? I didnt know u where already 221lbs bro, ur gonna be crazy after this cycle! Ill be watching. Didnt get to post earlier cus i was in a rush for work, glad i didnt since it looked like hrs of pct debate anyways, haha.

----------


## Reed

Alright ladies todays workout
Day 3: Overall good day. Did a chest injection and it went fine. Little redness afterwards but it went away after a few minutes.

Anyway here we are

Incline db: 35 x20
60 x15
90 x15
110 x10
120 x7

BB bench supersetted w/ incline flyes (slow and controlled nothing too heavy.... yet)
135 x15 supersetted 35lbs flyes x15
185 x15 supersetted 55lb x10
225 x12 supersetted 55lb x8

Cable crossover:
x20
x15
x15

Incline Press Machine: w/ "hammer grip"
x20
x15
x12

Tricep pushdowns: x20
x15
x15

Rope pushdowns: x20
x20
x15

Did abs

All exercised were performed w/ slow controlled, squeezing reps. The machines at the gym aren't labeled a weight so I'll just have to put the reps performed but I always go heavier as I progress during the exercise regardless.

----------


## wukillabee

> Alright ladies todays workout
> Day 3: Overall good day. Did a chest injection and it went fine. Little redness afterwards but it went away after a few minutes.
> 
> Anyway here we are
> 
> Incline db: 35 x20
> 60 x15
> 90 x15
> 110 x10
> ...


Sounds like my workout for tomorrow. That sucks the machines arent labeled, as long as ur movin weight then your great! Haha, cat in the hat. What oil u cuttin with? Hearin ethyl oleate is the best and thinest to use. Little pricey but well worth it. Im sure u know this already though.

----------


## T_Own

just to add a little bit more on the pct.. i don't see the point of 6oxo when it supposedly raises natural test, but your natural test is still almost none. i guess it would be feasible a few weeks into pct, but it seems like at first it would do next to nothing

lol done with that. get big

----------


## Reed

Damn people haha I can't get it together. I got this trust me I got this. Just enjoy the ride, next person that acts up gets.......

----------


## AnimalGear

Hey bro, just got chimed in, I'll be follwoing you too bro...goodluck

----------


## peachfuzz

whats happening now?

----------


## Reed

A bunch is happening now georgia peach.


I'm changing my cycle around a bit. But its all good. Its going to be no HCG a nolva.arimidex PCT (I can't find aromasin of any chem site) and Horse wants me to ditch the Havoc and add in winstrol which I'll get super fast. What do you think???

----------


## Reed

Day 4: off Thinking I'm getting a little test flu.

----------


## Dukkit

you shouldnt get it this soon. i usually get the flu at week 3. but ever since i started takin 8000 mg of vitamin c a day, i dont get the test flu on cycle anymore. try that

----------


## peachfuzz

> A bunch is happening now georgia peach.
> 
> 
> I'm changing my cycle around a bit. But its all good. Its going to be no HCG a nolva.arimidex PCT (I can't find aromasin of any chem site) and Horse wants me to ditch the Havoc and add in winstrol which I'll get super fast. What do you think???


my post cycle has always been a SERM (Toremifene) + Arimidex so im sure youll be fine but i can point you in the direction of Aromasin if youd like. Winstrol is a good idea but im not going to say its any stronger then Havoc. Have either of you two used it before? the stuff dries you out and gives good strength gains. Either one will work tho.




> Day 4: off Thinking I'm getting a little test flu.


Dukki says not that fast but I usually get it around the three day mark.

----------


## Dukkit

> Dukki says not that fast but I usually get it around the three day mark.


you guys must have weaker immune systems  :Wink/Grin: 

but seriously. try some mega dosing of vitamin C. i swear i dont get the flu on cycle anymore cuz ill bump up my vit c dose at the start of a cycle

----------


## Reed

I don't think my body really appreciated the chest injection yesterday thats why I caught it so soon.


So what do you think on Havoc vs. Winstrol Mr. Fuzz

----------


## peachfuzz

Fried eggs? or Scrambled? : scratch:


either one i like them both. injectable or oral on the winny. personally i would actually choose oral over injectable with winfectionstrol.

----------


## peachfuzz

i was also baffled as to why you decided a chest injection was a good idea.

----------


## Reed

It'll be oral winstrol 

And I though it was a good idea to do since I worked out that part yesterday. I mean I got a little soreness but nothing near like when I did 150mg of that prop directly into my quad uncut and didn't run it under the sink. I mean that shit stung so bad it really wasn't even funny. Now its more or less just the needle soreness I guess cause there is no sting what so ever with my 2:1 ratio

----------


## peachfuzz

so you did go 2:1 huh. how many ccs are you injecting at a time and how many mgs is it?

----------


## Reed

Its about 3/4 of a cc and 50mgs at a time, its hard to get it perfect. prop=100mg/ml


Did a lat injection on sunday fuzz that went smooth and easy. A tad bit of soreness but I'm thinking its my new favortie place to inject so far. We'll see tomorrow as it'll be my first time injecting a delt. All I know is I don't like quads at all.

----------


## wukillabee

> Its about 3/4 of a cc and 50mgs at a time, its hard to get it perfect. prop=100mg/ml
> 
> 
> Did a lat injection on sunday fuzz that went smooth and easy. A tad bit of soreness but I'm thinking its my new favortie place to inject so far. We'll see tomorrow as it'll be my first time injecting a delt. All I know is I don't like quads at all.


Yeah, no deal on quads. Most painful by far for me and thats with test enth. Bump up ur vit c and take that golden seal/echanicea stuff for ur immune system too bro. Dont wanna get sick when all the fun is about to start!

----------


## hotpink

Reeeeed motivate me

----------


## oneshot

chest injections are my favorite! I'm stalking ur ass little boy!

----------


## Reed

The cycle now. If i get my hands on more prop I'll bump the dose to 75mg

Cycle:
wk 1-10: Test P 50mg ed
wk 1-4: Dbol 50mg ed 
wk 6-11: Winstrol : 60mg ed

----------


## Kratos

are you spiting up the dose of d-bol throught the day? cause I think you should.

----------


## ghettoboyd

just found this log man,im following. good luck and happy growing.

----------


## peachfuzz

Reed please invest in some milk thistle. or liver longer. or Liv-52. or all of them. thank you.

----------


## Reed

Thank you ladies for the concern

Yes of course I'm splitting up the doses. Its 15mg/ morning. 20 before workout 15mg before bed

Yes I've been on milk thistle since my last prohormone cycle but lowered it to 1000mg per day and I take it between the doses so it won't mess with the dbol as much.

----------


## Kratos

milk thistle does jack anyway

----------


## Reed

What I have been hearing lately as the scare of orals seems to be more of a myth since your liver regenerates itself and can take a beating pretty well

----------


## Reed

Day 5: Intensity is starting to pick up, did a right delt shot.

warmed up with a couple rotator cuff exercises

db side laterals: 25 x25
42.5 x20
55 x12
60 x8

Incline shoulder press machine: 170 x15
225 x15
270 x15
315 x10

Seated db rear lats: 30 x20
40 x15
55 x10
55 x10

Standing bb push press: 95 x20
135 x15
165 x12

smith back back shrugs: 225 x15
315 x12
405 x10

DB shrugs(did 3 second squeezes, slightly bent forward for maximum contraction)
80 x20
100 x15
120 x12

reverse fly machine: x15
x15
x20

bb forearm curls: 65 x20
95 x12
135 x10

Behind back wrist curls: 135 x15
225 x12
225 x12

Reverse grip preacher curl: (grip died out here)
55 x12
35 x20
35 x20 went for pump at the end

Did 2 exercises 3 sets of abs real quick.

Overall successful day. Side delt was a little sore of course.

----------


## Dinosaur

nice keep posting.

----------


## stpete

> Fried eggs? or Scrambled? : scratch:
> 
> 
> either one i like them both. injectable or oral on the winny. personally i would actually choose oral over injectable with winfectionstrol.


Fill me in please cause i'm confused.




> i was also baffled as to why you decided a chest injection was a good idea.


Yea, chest injections are silly Reed. Too many other places bro.




> Reeeeed motivate me


HAHA....YEA.....




> The cycle now. If i get my hands on more prop I'll bump the dose to 75mg
> 
> Cycle:
> wk 1-10: Test P 50mg ed
> wk 1-4: Dbol 50mg ed 
> wk 6-11: Winstrol: 60mg ed


And i'd run that test for 12 weeks, but that's just me.




> What I have been hearing lately as the scare of orals seems to be more of a myth since your liver regenerates itself and can take a beating pretty well


Why take the chance bro? I've heard 10:1 in the other direction. Just my thoughts man. You got your shit together, just throwing my .02 in. Keep up the good work and get a plan and stick to it. This shit's hard enough without complicating matters all the time. And i do agree with Dukkit's vitamin c theory.

----------


## T_Own

i wouldn't go as far as to say milk thistle does NOTHING but it is true your liver can do a whole lot more than people think and recover just fine. the milk thistle might just speed up the recovery or lessen the damage. either way your liver can do it on its own just fine in the end

why do you think chest injections are bad? i would think they are one of the easier spots to inject

----------


## stpete

Easier than tri's, quads(i know he doesn't like them yet), glutes or lats? How about delts?
I guess it's ok man, whatever a man likes. I just never cared for em so that's my problem. Go for it fellas.

And as far as milk thistle goes, show me some clinical data that proves that it does anything. I didn't say anything about it, but there's my other .02.

----------


## Reed

Thanks for the suggestion guys

st.pete- peachfuzz was referring to the difference b/w Havoc and Winstrol

----------


## Dukkit

> And i do agree with Dukkit's vitamin c theory.


finally. someone agrees with me.  :7up:

----------


## Reed

Day 6: Not a happy day. My right knee has been giving me issues for the past month and half. I have no idea what it is but it aches to the point where it affects my strength especially since its apart I need to bring up. I stopped taking my joint supplement for 3 weeks and ever since then I can't get it back together. I have a new joint supp that I bought from the grocery store that has 1500mg of Glucosamine and 1500mg MSM per 3 pills. Maybe the joint supplement has a bunch of fillers cause its not helping cause I've been on it for close to a month now. Pissing me off thats for sure.

Squats: warm up with 135
225 x10
315 x10
365 x8
405 x2 (and that was it on my quads, second rep caused my knee to ache worse so I called it a day, tried to tuff it out on the power squat machine but it just hurt. Didn't think it was to smart to tuff it out. I usually rep 405 for 8-10 reps on the squat. Thinking about going lighter next week and staying at 135/225 with high reps. 

Any suggestions is appreciated.

Went ahead and focused on hams and calves

Stiff deads: 135 x20
135 x20
225 x15 
225 x15

lay down curl: 95 x20
125 x15
140 x15

Seated curl: x20
x15
x15

Did 4 exercises 4 sets on calves. Really realizing that I need to take off more time b/w calves and work them when they are not sore. Just listen to my body or should I say my calves cause they seem to grow when I take breaks b/w them while other body parts seem to respond different. Weird....

----------


## T_Own

yeah thats probably a good idea. i never play around with knee problems (luckily i haven't had any) but its such an important part of your body that gets badly damaged fairly easily

----------


## stpete

Reed, you're plenty strong right now. Taking a couple weeks to rehab your leg is nothing. Imagine if you really injured it......Then you're fvcked. And you're young. Take it easy and work around it man. You did the right thing today. Put the ego in your back pocket for a minute.hahaha
Don't mean to sound like an ass bro. Just giving my advice, take it for what it's worth.

----------


## Reed

> Reed, you're plenty strong right now. Taking a couple weeks to rehab your leg is nothing. Imagine if you really injured it......Then you're fvcked. And you're young. Take it easy and work around it man. You did the right thing today. Put the ego in your back pocket for a minute.hahaha
> Don't mean to sound like an ass bro. Just giving my advice, take it for what it's worth.


No thanks for the advice, your definitely right.

----------


## Amorphic

shit son, how did i not see this thread!

get your bloat on brutha! i'll be rooting for you.

----------


## chitownhoker

curiose to why you are running the dbol at the beggining of the prop cycle....i thought usually dbol is used to jump start long ester test cycles not short esters?

----------


## Reed

Thanks morph!!!!!

Chitown- So I can gain more mass, its not being solely used for jump starting purposes on this cycle

----------


## Reed

Day 7: Yep its definitely starting to kick in. It looks as though my body is starting to change and I am becoming more defined, full and vascular. Weird as I'm on two compounds that are know for to bloat. Looked pretty sick in my eyes today

Figured out what is wrong with my knee as I am suffering from CM from overuse and more than likely from playing b-ball in my younger years, also skateboarded and had a few leg and knee injuries doing that (I was a reckless child  :Smilie:  ). My outer quad is pulling on my knee and causing a moderate case of CM and all I can do is ice it and rest it. This can be taken as an opportunity to bring up my hams and calves to match up with my decent sized quads.

Weight:225

BB curls (I don't do any of that ego curling with swaying my body and moving my elbows, I stayed locked into the side, focus on the pump, squeezes and full contraction)

Warm up with bar
65 x20
75 x20
95 x12
95 x12

Single arm db preacher:
25 x15
32.5 x15
40 x12
one negative set of 55's with 5 reps

Hammer curls
40 x12
55 x10
60 x8

Cable curls:
x20
x15

Tricep pushdowns:
x20
x20
x15
x15

Overhead rope presses:
x20
x20
x15
x15

Seated dip machine
180 x20
205 x20
225 x20

V bar pushdowns
x15
x15


Did abs

----------


## stpete

What is "CM" Reed?

Can't wait to see some pics bro. Keep it up bro.

----------


## T_Own

^^ same. i have no idea what it means

----------


## Reed

What is CM. Here you are:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/print/chon...l&METHOD=print

----------


## stpete

OK... Cool. Thanks Reed.

----------


## RotorHead

post some pics! this cycle looks good!

----------


## Reed

I'm getting my computer camera fixed soon as it is fogged up and pics would be worthless. But here are some recent pics and what I look like at the current moment. Just scroll up a little

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...40#post4249540

----------


## wukillabee

> I'm getting my computer camera fixed soon as it is fogged up and pics would be worthless. But here are some recent pics and what I look like at the current moment. Just scroll up a little
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...40#post4249540


uh huh, and how did u fog up ur computer camera to the point it broke? Haha, j/k bro. Damn, didnt see those pics at the bottom, fuc*in swole and ripped bro! Still amazes me that u got like that without aas, crazy. Most fools have 4-5 cycles under their belt and dont look like that, good job bro. Im sure you'll look crazy after this cycle. So update ur log already, where u at in this cycle?

----------


## Reed

> uh huh, and how did u fog up ur computer camera to the point it broke? Haha, j/k bro. Damn, didnt see those pics at the bottom, fuc*in swole and ripped bro! Still amazes me that u got like that without aas, crazy. Most fools have 4-5 cycles under their belt and dont look like that, good job bro. Im sure you'll look crazy after this cycle. So update ur log already, where u at in this cycle?


I think I crushed the glass or something from picking it up at the top of the screen so many times. I'm just trying to get like this.... Many tren and gh cycles later  :Wink:  You still gonna be my friend....  :LOL:

----------


## Reed

Day 9: Back/ham/bi day. Kinda lethargic lately and its affecting my eating. But still piling in the food to get big. Here is what went down today

Wide grip chins
x15
x15
x12
x10 I do a lot of hanging at the bottom for a moment with the first few reps to "stretch"

Reverse grip bb rows:
135 x20
135 x20
225 x15
275 x8

Close grip pulldowns:
140 x20
180 x15
200 x15
240 x10

Hammer Rows (split weight per side)
180 x20
270 x15
360 x12

DB rows
120 x15
140 x12

Machine Preacher (open hands on negative portion to increase resistance)
x20
x12

BB curl (again none of that ego curling. Locked into the side)
65 x20
95 x12

Lay down Curls: 75 x20
125 x15
140 x15
155 x12

Seated curls:
x15
x15
x12

Gettin HHHHHHHUUUUUUGGGGGEEEEE hahahahahah not really :-/

----------


## Amorphic

> Day 9: Back/ham/bi day. Kinda lethargic lately and its affecting my eating. But still piling in the food to get big. Here is what went down today
> 
> Wide grip chins
> x15
> x15
> x12
> x10 I do a lot of hanging at the bottom for a moment with the first few reps to "stretch"
> 
> Reverse grip bb rows:
> ...


honestly dude i think you have some sick fvcking potential. you're strong as hell and had an amazing base to start with. big props to you man.

----------


## Reed

> honestly dude i think you have some sick fvcking potential. you're strong as hell and had an amazing base to start with. big props to you man.


awww you guys are making me blush  :LOL:  But seriously thanks Morph that means alot especially coming from a respected member such as yourself. I hope I'm able to take this thing pretty far. Only time will tell.......

----------


## stpete

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA.......You're one mean bitch Reed. Lookin good bro!!!

Good job man! I'm very impressed so far.

----------


## RotorHead

damn your a beast. very motivating.

----------


## Reed

Day 10: Well strength is starting to kick in thats for sure. The look and shape of my muscles is beginning to change.

Incline DB: warm up w/ 40s
65 x20
85 x15
110 x12
130 x6

Flat bb supersetted with incline db flyes:
135 x15 supersetted w 35 x15
185 x12 supersetted w/ 55 x12
225 x12 supersetted w 60 x10

Cable crossovers:
x20
x15
x15

Hammer Grip Incline machine press
x20
x15
x12

Pressdowns
x20
x15
x12

Ropepress downs
x25


Did calves and abs too. tomorrow off

Ummm lets see. Been having issues with I guess the Test flu or should I say injecting. After a few hours of injecting I feel like shit and sick. It only last till I fall asleep at night and I wake up in the morning pretty much back to normal. Thinking about moving my injections till later on in the evening instead of during the day.....

So far so good, enjoying the strength increases but starting to feel a little bloated on the dbol . To be expected though.

----------


## ghettoboyd

i cant wait to see the after picks bro.you are looking great. quite symetrical. very nice wheels.im all over this log like flys to shi...........rock on!

----------


## peachfuzz

are you doing injections prior to your workout?

----------


## Reed

> i cant wait to see the after picks bro.you are looking great. quite symetrical. very nice wheels.im all over this log like flys to shi...........rock on!


Thanks man. I hope to get pretty big on this cycle!!



> are you doing injections prior to your workout?


I did up until today when I realized how shitty I felt after a couple hours of injecting. Now its later on in the evening

----------


## wukillabee

Damn, that sucks bro. Try like 3grams of vit c ed to see if tha helps ya feel better. I never felt bad after any of my injects but those where test enth. Try changin the time of injects like u said and see if that helps. Not sure what else to say bro. Oh for that dbol bloat, cutting out sodium and suger from ur diet will really help even though im sure u know that by now.

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 10: Well strength is starting to kick in thats for sure. The look and shape of my muscles is beginning to change.
> 
> Incline DB: warm up w/ 40s
> 65 x20
> 85 x15
> 110 x12
> 130 x6
> 
> Flat bb supersetted with incline db flyes:
> ...


Oh, it might also be that prop ester bro. Ur body has to get used to it then im sure you'll be fine. I wouldnt say test flu but maybe just the prop ester in general causing this. Seen other bros with the same exact prob and after a few weeks slowly went away.

----------


## Reed

day 11: off day icing my knee and taking it easy

----------


## Reed

Day 12: Strength increase. Makin this quick as my computer is having problems at the moment, getting it all taken care of soon.

Db press: warm up 40s
60 x20
80 x15
110 x11

Standing bb press: 95 x20
135 x15
165 x12

DB side lat: 30 x20
45 x15
55 x8

Db bent over flyes
30 x20
45 x15
55 x12

Db Shrugs: 100 x15
100 x15
100 x15
100 x15
100 x15

Reverse pec deck: x15
x15
x15

BB forearm curl: 95x15
115 x12
135 x8

Behind back wrist curls: 135 x20
185 x15
225 x12
225 x12

Reverse grip preacher: 35 x15
55 x15

Had no straps tonight and thats why weight was lighter in some areas.

----------


## Reed

OK good my computer isn't shuttin down on me. My powercord is a little stripped so I'm holding it together and getting shocked every so often. haha or at least it starts to burn


Side note: Figured my aggression levels would be up super high. There not. I have extreme intensity in the gym though. Test flu it sucks, I wanna sleep all day and it affects my work, not really the gym. And a few days ago I bumped up my test to 75mg ed and forgot to mention that. ooopss


I'm thinking more and more that my right knee problem is a over use problem. I haven't had a break in over 5 years except one that I went to the beach for 10 days and got shit faced everynight. Probably didn't help my recovery. i would even workout sick and everything twice a week for months on end. I think my body is telling me its needing a rest soon. Thats all. Numerous young athletes get injuried or work through the pain. I mean look at Adrian Peterson barley played in college from and now look at him in the pros. I mean I know thats not me but its the way I'm rationalizing it at the moment  :LOL:

----------


## UncleD

keep up the good work bro looking real strong cant wait to see some pics

----------


## T_Own

yeah overuse is a big problem, especially if it escalates to a stress fracture or something worse.

for your comp: electrical tape..? lol

----------


## wukillabee

> OK good my computer isn't shuttin down on me. My powercord is a little stripped so I'm holding it together and getting shocked every so often. haha or at least it starts to burn
> 
> 
> Side note: Figured my aggression levels would be up super high. There not. I have extreme intensity in the gym though. Test flu it sucks, I wanna sleep all day and it affects my work, not really the gym. And a few days ago I bumped up my test to 75mg ed and forgot to mention that. ooopss
> 
> 
> I'm thinking more and more that my right knee problem is a over use problem. I haven't had a break in over 5 years except one that I went to the beach for 10 days and got shit faced everynight. Probably didn't help my recovery. i would even workout sick and everything twice a week for months on end. I think my body is telling me its needing a rest soon. Thats all. Numerous young athletes get injuried or work through the pain. I mean look at Adrian Peterson barley played in college from and now look at him in the pros. I mean I know thats not me but its the way I'm rationalizing it at the moment


Come on bro, you of all people should know better bro! U grow outside the gym resting, not in the gym working out, geez! I usually train 6 months straight then take 2 weeks off completely and so on. I notice when i come back after 2 weeks off i feel so damn refreshed and havent lost a lb in strength and if anything usually a little stronger and bigger! Try it out bro, after ur pct id still train for another 4 weeks to make sure u keep what u got then take a good 2 weeks of completely of working out bro. Im sure it will do wonders for you. Might delay you in ur plans especially of jumping on another cycle so quick but im tellin ya, youll be thanking me down the road. Especially if ur hurtin bro, thats ur body telllin ya somethings wrong and give me a fu*king break! If u dont listen then ur body will just say fu*k you and make u have a break, u dont want that. Haha.

----------


## wukillabee

> keep up the good work bro looking real strong cant wait to see some pics


Damn bro, how old is arnold in that pic? He looks way young! Im guessing 19yrs, am i right? Never seen that pic of him before. A legend but a sell out, too bad for arnold to choose the path he went on after bbing.

----------


## T_Own

> Damn bro, how old is arnold in that pic? He looks way young! Im guessing 19yrs, am i right? Never seen that pic of him before. A legend but a sell out, too bad for arnold to choose the path he went on after bbing.


whats wrong with it? he made millions and has everything he ever wanted. coming from nothing to where he is i'd call it pretty damn successful

----------


## wukillabee

> whats wrong with it? he made millions and has everything he ever wanted. coming from nothing to where he is i'd call it pretty damn successful


Oh yeah, dont get me wrong bro hes still a icon and always will be for me. I grew up looking up to arnold, his physique, his witty humor, action films, everything really. Just talkin bout him politically how hes a sell out. HAve u seen bigger stronger faster yet? They do a segment on arnold on how hes a sell out to the sport of bbing. The day he got voted in as mayor he had venice beach golds gym take down everything on him from the walls because now hes a political sell out, he doesnt want to be remembered for what he came from which was bbing. Just sayin most people who come from nothing to something big forget where they came from and arnold is a prime example of this. He even talks about making it more strict on steroid testing. If it wasnt for steroids i dont believe there would be an arnold, have u seen how boney he was in school in pumping iron? Idk, we can argue bout this all day and if so it should be in the lounge and not my homie reeds log. Just sayin hes a sell out to the bbing community ever since he got elected into politics and turned is back to use to be a more proud republican and more accepted by his new friends in office and turned his back to old friends in bbing. I know if i came up huge id never forget who i grew with and turn my back on what made me who i am today, those are sell outs. Arnold unfortunately is a sell out.

----------


## stpete

> Come on bro, you of all people should know better bro! U grow outside the gym resting, not in the gym working out, geez! I usually train 6 months straight then take 2 weeks off completely and so on. I notice when i come back after 2 weeks off i feel so damn refreshed and havent lost a lb in strength and if anything usually a little stronger and bigger! Try it out bro, after ur pct id still train for another 4 weeks to make sure u keep what u got then take a good 2 weeks of completely of working out bro. Im sure it will do wonders for you. Might delay you in ur plans especially of jumping on another cycle so quick but im tellin ya, youll be thanking me down the road. Especially if ur hurtin bro, thats ur body telllin ya somethings wrong and give me a fu*king break! If u dont listen then ur body will just say fu*k you and make u have a break, u dont want that. Haha.


I have to agree with Bee here. Plus, you have a long way to go cause you're still young. Listen to your body.



> Oh yeah, dont get me wrong bro hes still a icon and always will be for me. I grew up looking up to arnold, his physique, his witty humor, action films, everything really. Just talkin bout him politically how hes a sell out. HAve u seen bigger stronger faster yet? They do a segment on arnold on how hes a sell out to the sport of bbing. The day he got voted in as mayor he had venice beach golds gym take down everything on him from the walls because now hes a political sell out, he doesnt want to be remembered for what he came from which was bbing. Just sayin most people who come from nothing to something big forget where they came from and arnold is a prime example of this. He even talks about making it more strict on steroid testing. If it wasnt for steroids i dont believe there would be an arnold, have u seen how boney he was in school in pumping iron? Idk, we can argue bout this all day and if so it should be in the lounge and not my homie reeds log. Just sayin hes a sell out to the bbing community ever since he got elected into politics and turned is back to use to be a more proud republican and more accepted by his new friends in office and turned his back to old friends in bbing. I know if i came up huge id never forget who i grew with and turn my back on what made me who i am today, those are sell outs. Arnold unfortunately is a sell out.


You've heard of the Arnold Classic right? I wouldn't call him a sell out, but i'm sure you know more than i since i don't live in Cali. He still supports bb though bro.

----------


## wukillabee

> I have to agree with Bee here. Plus, you have a long way to go cause you're still young. Listen to your body.
> 
> 
> You've heard of the Arnold Classic right? I wouldn't call him a sell out, but i'm sure you know more than i since i don't live in Cali. He still supports bb though bro.


Yeah, he does that probably cus of contracts and of course money. He'll collect that paycheck til the day he dies. They also did a segment about him on his arnold classic in bigger stronger faster. Great dvd on sale now, already got my copy. Lots of cool extras too.

----------


## RotorHead

lol k enough bout the arnold!!

----------


## abbot138

> Come on bro, you of all people should know better bro! U grow outside the gym resting, not in the gym working out, geez! I usually train 6 months straight then take 2 weeks off completely and so on. I notice when i come back after 2 weeks off i feel so damn refreshed and havent lost a lb in strength and if anything usually a little stronger and bigger! Try it out bro, after ur pct id still train for another 4 weeks to make sure u keep what u got then take a good 2 weeks of completely of working out bro. Im sure it will do wonders for you. Might delay you in ur plans especially of jumping on another cycle so quick but im tellin ya, youll be thanking me down the road. Especially if ur hurtin bro, thats ur body telllin ya somethings wrong and give me a fu*king break! If u dont listen then ur body will just say fu*k you and make u have a break, u dont want that. Haha.


I agree with you about the time off, it helps immensley. But i think the point Reed was trying to make is what athletes call the difference between being hurt and being injured. Weightlifting is a sport like any other. And you need to know your body well enough to know when its just a case of aches and pains that you can work thru or when you are legitimately injured and need to see a doctor and take some time off from the gym. Due to the intensity of our training we all have sore muscles, joints, tendons, etc...from time to time, IMO working through these inconveniences is just as important as recognizing major injuries.

----------


## Reed

Look at you guys, just chirpty chirp chirp chirpin in my thread. Watch out once Morph comes through he is going to move my thread to the lounge  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

But seriously I appreciate the input and really do evaluate everything you all say. And for that. Here is a little Bullshit pic I'm throwing up here. Give me like another week or 10 more days then I'll try to post a good amount. It takes a second to start really start getting that look. Doesn't happen in week 1.

----------


## Dukkit

whose that? is that the hulk? 

to many shadows..i cant tell

----------


## abbot138

> Look at you guys, just chirpty chirp chirp chirpin in my thread. Watch out once Morph comes through he is going to move my thread to the lounge  
> 
> But seriously I appreciate the input and really do evaluate everything you all say. And for that. Here is a little Bullshit pic I'm throwing up here. Give me like another week or 10 more days then I'll try to post a good amount. It takes a second to start really start getting that look. Doesn't happen in week 1.


LOL! Yeah sorry bro. Always lots of chirping on here. Looking huge man. Nice work.

----------


## wukillabee

> Look at you guys, just chirpty chirp chirp chirpin in my thread. Watch out once Morph comes through he is going to move my thread to the lounge  
> 
> But seriously I appreciate the input and really do evaluate everything you all say. And for that. Here is a little Bullshit pic I'm throwing up here. Give me like another week or 10 more days then I'll try to post a good amount. It takes a second to start really start getting that look. Doesn't happen in week 1.


Lookin swole bro! Only a week now u say? Damn, 3 pages and only a week through? Guess we do chirp a lot, haha. Let us know what day ur on, i forgot. U still taking the dbol too? Hows the dbol treating u and what dose u on now? Sounds like ur doin great so far bro, im sure when u get over that flu you'll ba bangin weights and h*s all day long! Mr. Pound Town, haha.

----------


## Reed

*Alert!!*

Bad news my friends. My computer got dropped and the screen, power cord and all that is busted so I may not be able to log on or update 100%. Of course I'm going to give it my best shot and go over to friends/family computers and log what I got. But don't hate. I may just record on paper and update what i can.

----------


## hotpink

> *Alert!!*
> 
> Bad news my friends. My computer got dropped and the screen, power cord and all that is busted so I may not be able to log on or update 100%. Of course I'm going to give it my best shot and go over to friends/family computers and log what I got. But don't hate. I may just record on paper and update what i can.


Nooooo =(

----------


## Reed

> Nooooo =(


Its alright love bug, I'm going to work something out. I going around to different computers

----------


## Reed

Day 13: Didn't do quads. Think its going to help

Stiff deads: 135 x25
135 x25
185 x20
185 x20
135 x25

Leg curl: 85 x20
110 x15
125 x15
140 x15

Single leg curl: 60 x15
80 x15
80 x15


Did calves.

And fuzz quit whacking off in my log  :LOL:

----------


## Reed

Day 14: Good day, fell off a little bit on my diet, sucks. Oh well sure I'm not going lose everything in one day. Its Halloween and I'm literally swelling up on candy!!!!! Gotta love my moms chili and hooking up the little kids with dbol pills oops I mean candy  :Big Grin: 

Straight bar pushdowns:
x25
x20
x15
x15

BB curl: bar
75 x20
95 x15
115 x10

Cable kickbacks:
x20
x15
x15

Machine Preacher:
60 x20
90 x15
90 x15

Seated dips: 135 x25
180 x15
225 x15

Db curl on incline bench: 27.5 x20
32.5 x15
37.5 x12

Ropepress down:
x20
x20
x15

Standing two arm cable curls:
x15
x12
x10

Did abs

----------


## peachfuzz

:0beatoff:

----------


## T_Own

niceee. i'm sure a few thousand grams of sugar won't do too much wrong lol

----------


## stpete

> Look at you guys, just chirpty chirp chirp chirpin in my thread. Watch out once Morph comes through he is going to move my thread to the lounge  
> 
> But seriously I appreciate the input and really do evaluate everything you all say. And for that. Here is a little Bullshit pic I'm throwing up here. Give me like another week or 10 more days then I'll try to post a good amount. It takes a second to start really start getting that look. Doesn't happen in week 1.


Sorry man. Just chattin in the wrong section and it's my fault. Anyway, looking nice and thick bro.

----------


## 92whitelx

nice log bro, deff going to be huge when its done.

----------


## Reed

Thanks for the support folks.
Pics are coming today so get ready!!!

----------


## Reed

Day 16: Ok been feeling a little flat and like shit mostly cause my body is, I guess, adjusting to the injections which is what has been causing me to be off my diet. Sucks cause I'm only up 8 lbs since I started. I'm getting together though.

Weight: 229

Wide grip chins: x15
x12
x12
x8 w/ 35lb weight

Reverse grip bb rows: 135 x20
225 x15
275 x10
315 x4

Db rows: 110 x15
130 x15
150 x12

Close grip pulldowns: 140 x20
180 x15
220 x12

Hammer Rows: Taken from the FST-7 routine, 7 sets with only 30 seconds rest 
7 sets x10 with 230lb (split weight for each side)
This was incredible right here. My back was smoked and done up. Going to do this with all my parts now.

Cable curls: x15
x15
x12

Preacher machine: x15
x10

Did calves.

I'm getting back on my diet cause I'm not gaining weight like I thought. Definitely fuller, stronger, and bigger but not up to my expectations..... I only have myself to blame though

----------


## Reed

Alright ladies and gents. Just took this on my photobooth on my computer so they aren't the best. I have 3 seconds to get in position so the poses are crap, lighting sucks, etc etc. I know I'm flat and not the best of improvements but I'm getting myself back of track. But hey you can see a slight glute striation and tad and I mean a tad more drop in the hammy.  :Big Grin:  enjoy that....


Give me 3 more weeks and I'll put my work in.

----------


## stpete

What is this FST-7 routine you talk of? Are you talking about 7x10 @ 230? Now you're working out my man. Feels good doesn't it?! This is kind of what i do. People underestimate the power of reps sometimes. Glad you found it Reed. Hell yea.

----------


## stpete

I am laughing so hard......you're the man dude....looking great bro, keep it up my man. Jesus.....

Hahahahahha......hell yea reed!!!!

----------


## Reed

Oh yeah I'm doing this for all my bodyparts on their respective days. tomorrow chest. I'm trying to find a link and more info on this routine but I can't. Its a lot more complex than just the 7 sets from my understanding. Posing in between sets etc. Supposively its what Phil Heath used to bring him self up the past year he was off

----------


## Reed

Thanks pete

----------


## stpete

No prob big man. Keep up the good work and you might get as strong as me.

----------


## stpete

I didn't mean anything by saying that. Hell, you're probably stronger than me at this point. I'm just fvcking around bro. I don't want you coming to st. pete looking for me. lol

I should work on my motivational speach's (?) more. Keep up the good work thickness.

----------


## T_Own

speeches** lol

damn those pics are solid. the last one really shows the size i think. the legs are coming along too, good size and gaining the definition.

----------


## Reed

Day 17: Good day. Getting back on my diet so been a little flat but strength was the same

Incline Db:
warm up with with 45's
60 x20
85 x15
110 x12
130 x6

Flat bench supersetted with Incline Db flyes:
135 x15 supersetted with 35 x15
185 x15 supersetted with 55 x15
225 x15 supersetted with 55 x10 
Have been doing the bench with the bar rested on my chest for a moment for the first 5 reps. Done 225 before for 25 reps, but NFL combine style

Cable crossovers:
x20
x15
x15

Incline Hammer Press FST-7 routine: 7 sets only 30 second breaks
7 sets with 140

Triceps
Cable kickbacks
x20
x15

Skullcrushers:
75 x20
95 x15
125 x10 then close press till failure

Did calves again cause they were not sore.

----------


## WARMachine

man you are seriously rolling huh pal!

Looking damn good, im gonna do a better job following along...

----------


## Reed

Thanks War. Yep this butterball turkey is rolling along


In another 3 weeks I'm having someone take picture of me and have a full line of mandatory poses so everyone can get a good look on everything. I mean I know just as much as the next person what I go to work on but suggestions on how to do so is what I need.

----------


## clockwork_killer

looking good reed looking good

----------


## Reed

^^^^^^Thanks bro


Day 18: cardio and abs.

----------


## wukillabee

Looking good bro! Not sure what u mean by flat cus all those pics u looked pretty damn full and define. Just had to say though, that second pic with u in the corner of the bathroom looks kinda gay. Haha, besides that u got some strong fu*king workouts man. Reminds me of when i was on cycle, the good ol days. Back again in january so its all good, ill catch up.

----------


## Reed

I though you'd appreciate the semi gayness of it all. Don't worry better, more gay pics are on the way

----------


## Reed

Day 18: Well its definitely is in full swing now. Today's workout was awesome. Pumped like crazy and the way I man handled the weight is what let me know its working.

Warmed up with rotator cuff exercises just 3 sets

Db side laterals: 25 x30
40 x20
55 x15
65 x8

Incline machine press: 165 x20
225 x20
270 x15
315 x12

Seated rear laterals: 35 x20
45 x20
60 x10

Shrugs: 90 x20
110 x15
140 x12

Standing BB press: 95 x20
135 x15
185 x7 (which nice after all of the above and no spotter)

FST-7 rear lat machine:
7 sets 30 second breaks

Forearm preacher curl: 35 x25
55 x20
75 x15
95 x7

Wrist curl
135 x20
225 x15
225 x15

----------


## T_Own

some very solid numbers there.. keep it goin

----------


## Reed

Day 19: Good day. Back on them quads. Focused on a narrow stance for the inside quad more. Got to talk to my friend Peter Putnam today about his prep for Nationals. Saw him posing in trunks and that boy is looking sick. Just listened and learned about posing etc. Dude is super cool, always as been. Anyway little to no pain whatsoever doing quads still taking it easy/light though and icing.

All quad exercises were performed slow and controled. Lightweight today

Power squat machine: 90 x20
180 x20
270 x15
360 x12
450 x8

Leg press: 360 x15
450 x15
650 x15

Hip flexer machine for the inside:
40 x20
80 x15
100 x15
110 x12

Stiff Deads: 135 x20
225 x15
225 x15
275 x15

Leg curl:
110 x15
125 x15
155 x15

Single Leg curl: 60 x20
80 x15
100 x15

FST-7 seated leg curl
7 sets 135 x10 30 second break b/w sets

Did calves.

Good day......

----------


## Reed

Day 20: Another good day. Arms were super pumped.

BB curl: warm up bar
65 x20
95 x15
115 x12

V bar pushdown
warm up
x20
x15
x12 this was full stack and a 25lb plate
x12 ""

e-z bar Preacher curl: 75 x15
95 x12
125 x5

Skull crushers: 75 x20
125 x13
125 x12

Cable curl: x20
x15
x15

Cable kickbacks: x15
x15
x12

Hammer curl: 35 x20
50 x12 my arms were too pumped during this

Straight bar pushdown: x20
x15

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ I hate you...

Damn genetic freaks...... Your kind shouldnt be allowed the nector of the Gods, youre already strong enough....

----------


## stpete

^^^ No shit huh? Hell with you Reed.

----------


## Reed

Thanks fellas I know that your hate is actually love in disguise  :Wink/Grin: 


Day 21: Cardio/abs
Weight: 233

Not to bad in 3 weeks at all. I know that most of my gains aren't all muscle but wanted to share a pic to show how thick I've become. Got two more weeks of the dbol and then I'll have my full line of quality pics

----------


## Ernst

Looking good Reed. Way to go!

----------


## intensityfreak

hey how would feel about uping to weeks of d-bol, im doing the same cycle minuse the winny, it looks like this 1-8 100mg prop and 1-6 50mgs of d-bol

----------


## T_Own

lol thats thin not thick...

very nice. by the end you'll probably be just short of a monster

----------


## stpete

Hey man, you're getting big as hell. Looking really good man. But from the last pic, those wheels need to come along a little more. I don't have any room to talk in that area cause mine are like toothpics. I'm just saying that you're upper body is overpowering. Just my .02 man. Keep it up beast.

----------


## Reed

yep I've had a few setbacks this year with my lower back and now with joints being sore and they have actually lost a little bit of size. Gonna work it out though

----------


## Reed

Day 22 Good day again

Wide grip chins: x15
x15
x8 w/ 35lb plate
x8 w/ 35lb plate

BB row: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x8
315 x8

Db rows: 120 x15
140 x12
160 x10

FST-7 Hammer rows. Same weight as last week. Nice once again

Machine Preacher curl x20 
x15
x10

Two hand cable curls: x15
x12
x15

Did calves

----------


## hugovsilva

Looking Jacked Reed. The best is still to come.

----------


## intensityfreak

ya just looking at your log is incouraging me to use more repitition innstead of doing only 4 to reps

----------


## Reed

Thanks bros!!!

----------


## Reed

Day 23: Lovin it....

Incline Smith: 2 warm up sets 135
225 x15
315 x11
335 x8

Seated wide grip press supersetted w/ incline flyes:
90 x20 ss w/ 35lb x15
180 x15 ss w/ 55lb x15
270 x12 ss w/ 70lb x8

Cable crossovers:
x20
x15
x12

FST-7 Incline hammer
160 x12 7 sets

Seated dips: 180 x20
230 x15

Pushdowns
x20
x15
x15

did abs, pump was incredible today

----------


## Strategus

You are impressive both before and during cycle!!!!

----------


## Reed

Appreciate it bro

----------


## 92whitelx

keep it up man, it only gets better as it goes

----------


## "Maximus"

Reed, Nice work buddy! You're a huge, MFkng beast; great work man; keep up the awesome job bro! I've been disconnected from the forums but I'm looking forward to be more active and keep track of your amazing progress dude.

Max

----------


## Reed

> keep it up man, it only gets better as it goes





> Reed, Nice work buddy! You're a huge, MFkng beast; great work man; keep up the awesome job bro! I've been disconnected from the forums but I'm looking forward to be more active and keep track of your amazing progress dude.
> 
> Max


Gosh I feel so loved here lately. You guys help me keep going and make it worth while as I'm going through some rough times. I really appreciate it. For real though I'm going to keep my head on straight, be humble, and not disappoint. This is only the beginning!!

----------


## Reed

Day 25: Workouts are aggressive and intense. This is great!

warm up rotator cuff exercises

Side db laterals: 27.5 x20
35 x20
55 x15
65 x10

Incline shoulder press machine: 165 x15
240 x15
300 x15
330 +25lb plate strapped on x10 Gonna have to find me a new gym  :LOL: 

Db rear laterals: 35 x20
55 x15
55 x15

Standing bb press: 95 x15
135 x15
185 x8

Cable side laterals: x20
x15

Db shrugs: 85 x15
110 x15
140 x12

Rear delt machine: FST-7 120 (? need to keep track on weight) x12 7 sets

Barbell shrugs: 225 x15
225 x15

Preacher reverse grip curl: 35 x20
55 x20
75 x15

Reverse grip bb curl: 95 x15
135 x8 supersetted with 50lb straight bar till failure
135 x8 supersetted with 60lb " " " "

behind back wrist curl: 135 x15
225 x12
225 x12

Kinda in a rush today so finished fairly quickly

----------


## stpete

As usual, very nice Reed. Thought those db shrugs would be a little heavier though. haha

Keep it up man. You're a beast.

----------


## Reed

Yeah before I was just going straight up and down. I know I know. Now I lean forward slightly, roll the shoulders back and squeeze for a few seconds at the top

----------


## wukillabee

Get it up homie, ur doin great. U got tons of potential bro and I see u goin a long way in this, keep it up and stay focused. Your a natural beast and adding ur smarts and aas to it is just gonna make u crazy lookin bro!

----------


## Reed

Thanks bro. I'm still a noob though. Didn't really start studying till about March and April of this year when I started to get serious. We will see what happens cause thats all we can do

----------


## T_Own

i thought rolling the shoulders on shrugs was bad and could hurt something?

very nice though. always impressive numbers

----------


## Reed

I roll my shoulders back before the exercise instead of just straight up and down. I don't roll my shoulders during the exercise. I'm leaning slightly forward, then roll my shoulders back before I begin which for me targets the bottom of the traps more

----------


## AnimalGear

Keep raising the roof, Reed  :7up:

----------


## Reed

Day 26: Yep yep its still going down. Weight seems to have leveled off b/w 235-236 and I have recently lowered my sodium intake to get rid of some of this bloat. Still going really light and not trying to push my self on the quads.

Front squat: warm up with bar
135 x15
135 x15
185 x10
225 x6 could have done more but being smart about it

Power squat: 270 x15
470 x15
560 x12 same here

Leg Press
FST-7 w/ 400 lbs 12 reps 7 sets

Stiff deads: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x10

Leg curl: 95 x20
125 x20
160 x15

Single leg curl: 70 x20
100 x15

Seated leg curl:
FST-7 135 x15 7sets

Did hip flexor for inside quad and did calves. Loooooong day to say the least so I'm carbing the hell up for sure.

----------


## 92whitelx

> i thought rolling the shoulders on shrugs was bad and could hurt something?
> 
> very nice though. always impressive numbers


You can hurt your rotators cuff when doing shrugs like that

----------


## RotorHead

you find that those reverse BB curls and behind the back wrist curls helped to get your huge forearms? lol thats what im lacking most i think

----------


## Reed

> you find that those reverse BB curls and behind the back wrist curls helped to get your huge forearms? lol thats what im lacking most i think


Well I just started getting back into doing them as my arms are "over powering" them and I want them to look a certain way. I have had powerful forearms for a while now from my high school days of rock climbing and I see nice results from reverse grip bb curls and for me especially preacher curl reverse grip

----------


## Reed

Day 27: A little tired today... not much sleep felt drain and flat.... still went up in strength though

BB curl: warm up bar
75 x20
95 x15
135 x8 (I'll admit 2 cheat reps lol)

Straight bar pushdown
x20
x15 
x15
x15 w/ whole stack w/ 25lb plate

Preacher curl:
75 x15
105 x11
125 x8

Dips: 180 x20
270 x15
295 x12

Hammer curl: 35 x15
50 x12 (felt flat here... went back down)
37.5 x15

Cable kickback:
x20
x12
x12

----------


## 92whitelx

great log bro, keep up the good work

----------


## Reed

Day 28: been 4 weeks now best way to describe it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrPTDU40hO4

----------


## stpete

> Day 28: been 4 weeks now best way to describe it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrPTDU40hO4


Reed. You know i love you bro. But the vid was too ****in much. haha. Joke right?
Anyway, you're doing great man. And let me be the first to welcome you to the club! Keep it up beast.

----------


## T_Own

> day 28: Been 4 weeks now best way to describe it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrptdu40ho4


............ Lol

----------


## Reed

day 29: good day

wide grip chin: x15
x15
x9 w/ 35lb plate
x15

BB row: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x9

Db row: 120 x15
140 x15
160 x12

Reverse grip pulldown: 140 x15
170 x15
220 x9

hammer strength row:
fst-7 180 x12 7 sets

one arm machine preacher: x15
x12

bb curl: 85 x15
85 x15

cable curl: x15
x10

reverse grip preacher curl: 55 x15
75 x12

did abs

----------


## stpete

DB rows @ 160x15? You're blowing up my man. That's good weight. BB rows @ 315 is very nice as well. Wish we could workout together. Keep it up Beast. You the man.

----------


## wukillabee

> DB rows @ 160x15? You're blowing up my man. That's good weight. BB rows @ 315 is very nice as well. Wish we could workout together. Keep it up Beast. You the man.


Much agreed! GLad to hear everything is goin great for ur first cycle bro! Keep it up!

----------


## Reed

Thanks bros. You guys have been there since the beginnings of my humble little prohormone cycle..... Apperciate you guys sticking around and supporting me.

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

You told me to check out your bulker, Nice Bulker! At first I thought you meant your pro hromone log , but I guess your getting serious now.. Bout time! I thought you looked a little denser and fuller at the gym than usual... You always seem to look pumped though so it was hard to tell.

10 weeks of prop? I would get tired of that real fast. Considering your already pinning ED, you should have man'd up and ran some tren  :Smilie: ... JP, you will grow plenty off this , save that for next run.

BTW, I haven't been able to workout upper body at all my arm is hurting from my shoulder blade down to my hand.. She must have damaged a nerve and blew out my vein that bitch! 

I'm squatting today so maybe I'll see you there.

----------


## Reed

> You told me to check out your bulker, Nice Bulker! At first I thought you meant your pro hromone log , but I guess your getting serious now.. Bout time! I thought you looked a little denser and fuller at the gym than usual... You always seem to look pumped though so it was hard to tell.
> 
> 10 weeks of prop? I would get tired of that real fast. Considering your already pinning ED, you should have man'd up and ran some tren ... JP, you will grow plenty off this , save that for next run.
> 
> BTW, I haven't been able to workout upper body at all my arm is hurting from my shoulder blade down to my hand.. She must have damaged a nerve and blew out my vein that bitch! 
> 
> I'm squatting today so maybe I'll see you there.


I can probably figure out who this is. What up bro! Go to the post whore forum and get you 25 post then hit me with a PM. Yeah I wanna do one more bulker with some tren in there before I do my contest cycle and all that. We will see how it all plays out though.

Sucks about your arm.... I saw that shit. Dumb nurses..... had the same thing happen to me a while ago but she kept rolling the vein over the needle.... shit hurt!!.

Anyway keep checking this shit out and try not to tell all the little kids in the gym about this shit  :Wink:  even though its only cycle 1. Nice to hear from you bro!

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> I can probably figure out who this is. What up bro! Go to the post whore forum and get you 25 post then hit me with a PM. Yeah I wanna do one more bulker with some tren in there before I do my contest cycle and all that. We will see how it all plays out though.
> 
> Sucks about your arm.... I saw that shit. Dumb nurses..... had the same thing happen to me a while ago but she kept rolling the vein over the needle.... shit hurt!!.
> 
> Anyway keep checking this shit out and try not to tell all the little kids in the gym about this shit  even though its only cycle 1. Nice to hear from you bro!


ok, I'll get my post count up then pm you.

----------


## Reed

At least I don't have any haters in my log whew!!!!  :LOL:

----------


## Reed

Day 30: Good day

Incline Smith: warm up 135 and 185
225 x15
315 x11
365 x4 stripped down to 225 till failure

Wide press machine: 160 x20
180 x20
270 x15

Cable crossovers: x15
x15
x12

Incline db flyes (30 deg)
55 x15
65 x15
70 x10

Incline hammer: 180 FST-7 x12 reps until the last 3 sets where it went 10, 8, 7

Straight bar pushdowns: x15
x15
x12 w/ whole stack and 35lb plate

Cable kick backs: x20
x15

Did calves.....

Enjoying the pumps and everything.. I had to get two jobs here lately cause I wasn't getting enough hours and money. This month it got real slim and I couldn't afford my diet.... It was either rent or diet. hmmmm no frig out in the streets.... its ok though I bring my food to work so as long as I continue to eat I should be ok. Only thing really is I'll be only getting around 6 hrs of sleep for a while but I will take naps during the day and be a lazy butt on my days off....

----------


## RotorHead

> Well I just started getting back into doing them as my arms are "over powering" them and I want them to look a certain way. I have had powerful forearms for a while now from my high school days of rock climbing and I see nice results from reverse grip bb curls and for me especially preacher curl reverse grip


interesting... thats what is happening to me... my bicepts are def. over powering my forearms. my forearms look like toothpicks compared to my bicepts ;( my friends even notice

----------


## Reed

Day 32: Workouts are incredible

Rotor cuff warmup

Military smith: warm up 135 x20
135 x20 
225 x15
275 x9 (which was amazing to me as the last time I did these I only did 4 reps about 6-8 months ago and I now have doubled the first time back around)

Db laterals: 35 x25
45 x15
60 x15

Rear lats: 35 x25
55 x15
70 x12

BB front raises: bar
75 x15
95 x12
115 x8

Side cable: x15
x15

Rear delt machine: x20
x15
x15

BB shrugs: 135 x20
225 x20
405 x12
495 x10

DB shrugs: 130 x15
15 x10

Reverse grip preacher curl: 35 x25
75 x12
95 x3 (forearm just gave out  :LOL:  ) back down to 55 till failure

Behind back wrist curl: 135 x20
225 x12

Did abs. I'm rockin!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7yPRYL_Oq0 
Workout was incredible.... can't wait to go in and work on getting my legs back on track.... Now I'm going to treat myself to some sushi  :Smilie:

----------


## Amorphic

> Day 32: Workouts are incredible
> 
> Rotor cuff warmup
> 
> Military smith: warm up 135 x20
> 135 x20 
> 225 x15
> 275 x9 (which was amazing to me as the last time I did these I only did 4 reps about 6-8 months ago and I now have doubled the first time back around)
> 
> ...


loving this thread bro, very inspirational. my hat goes off to you

----------


## RotorHead

wow you are a freaking beast... very good inspiration to work hard off the gear also. thanks for the forearms tips too... i like the behind the back forearm curls alot!

----------


## stpete

LOL...Ok, you got me with the link you provided. I actually thought i was going to see you get crazy with some weight. I clicked on that bitch as soon as i saw it. haha

Anyway, i'm interested in those bb front raises. Can you help a novice out? I've never done those. Where are your hand located when doing this?

Keep up the good work my man.

----------


## Reed

> LOL...Ok, you got me with the link you provided. I actually thought i was going to see you get crazy with some weight. I clicked on that bitch as soon as i saw it. haha
> 
> Anyway, i'm interested in those bb front raises. Can you help a novice out? I've never done those. Where are your hand located when doing this?
> 
> Keep up the good work my man.


Thanks everyone with for the support!

I put my hands about shoudler width apart maybe slightly closer. I'm sure you know let the muscle (front delt) do the work when going straight up and down

----------


## Reed

Day 33: Legs was freaking brutal!! Loved it... legs are smoked like literally heat is coming off of them I fvcked them up so hard.

Front Squat: warm up with bar
135 x15
185 x12
225 x9
275 x3 (and yes free weight I will always say whether its smith or not.)

Power squat machine: 400 x15
580 x12
670 x6

Leg press:
FST-7 12 reps... 30 sec break b/w 7 sets w/ 600 lbs. This killed me.

Stiff dead: 135 x15
225 x15
315 x10 (no straps this week)

Leg curl: 95 x15
140 x12
165 x10

Single leg curl: 70 x15
100 x12

Seated leg curl:
FST-7 with 165 10 reps

Did calves

----------


## ghettoboyd

love you log bro,way to go. also i loved the jimi vidio. that was the experience at there finest imho.

----------


## Reed

Day 34: Weird day. Felt tired from lack of sleep and gym sesh wasn't all the best... 

BB curl: Warm up bar
95 x15
95 x15
135 x8

Straight bar pushdown: x20
x15
x12

Preacher curl: 95 x10
125 x8
125 x7 dropped to 55 till failure

Close grip press: 135 x15
135 x15
185 x15

DB curl: 35 x15
35 x15

Cable kickbacks: x15
x15

Did calves again....

----------


## Bad Viking

Lookin good bro...strong too. Keep it up :AaGreen22: 
Nice log btw

----------


## GitErDun

awesome thread brotha, SUBSCIBED! keep gitinerdun!!

----------


## Reed

Day 36: Back to it. Added in the winstrol yesterday and I'll continue to run the dbol till the end of the cycle. Just since yesterday my aggression seems to be up and it helped me in the gym. It was sick today

Deads: warm up with 135 and 225

365 x10
455 x6
545 x2 (new PB. Have always been able to get 495 x5 but never 545.... weird. oh well got it today the first day back.)

BB rows: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x8

Seated cable rows: 160 x15
220 x15
240 +45lb x9 (another PB)

Db rows: 120 x12
140 x12
160 x12 (another PB)

Wide grip chins: x10
x8
x7

elected not to do the FST-7 cause I was worn out after my PB's. I mean after I did the second rep of 545 I saw stars for a minute cause I always put everything into it.

BB curl: bar x25
85 x20

Machine Preacher: two arms 45 x10 same set I then switched to single arms curl for 8 reps and did it twice per arm

90 x15

Cable curls: x15
x15

Was going to do abs but I said fvck it today. To tired.... need food..... Been pretty amazed how well I'm starting to look. I'm becoming more complete and you can see the symmetry and potential is all there. Looking pretty good hitting some mandatories tonight. Front lat spread, Front double bi. Just need to get out of this beginners dose and step it the fvck up!

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

doing well, good luck bro..

----------


## Reed

Day 37: Woah! I seem to already leaning out or losing water. I was 237 last week... I'll weigh after thanksgiving like on sunday so this fatty can get back on track after all the food that will go down. Strength is still on the up and up....

Incline Smith:
warm up with 135
225 x15
315 x10
365 x6

Flat Db press: 90 x15
120 x12
150 x5

Wide press: 180 x20
270 x12
270 x12 drop set to 135 till failure

Cable crossovers: x20
x15
x15
x12

FST-7 Hammer incline: 10 reps
180 till about the 4th set till I dropped down to 90 to finish and was doing 15-12 reps. whooo pooped

Tri

Pushdown: x20
x15


Single db extension: 35 x15 supersetted with close grip pushups (standing up)
45 x12 supersetted again

did abs

----------


## peachfuzz

How you tolerating your cycle side effect wise? blood pressure, nipple sensitivity, hair shedding etc?

----------


## Reed

No sides really only a little lethargy. Blood pressure may be up slightly but not enough to notice..... I'm not prone to shed

----------


## T_Own

thats always good then. i missed a couple days but it still seems as though everything is going quite well. thanksgiving can throw a wrench in any diet, even when i was cutting like 12lbs for wrestling it was hard to resist lol

----------


## outlawmuscle

> Whats up everyone!!!! Welcome to the madness!!!
> 
> This is my fall/winter bulker log and will be designed to bring up what i feel (as well as others) are weakness for next year's competitions. Focuses will be hams, calves, and upper chest. Primarily I will be focusing on bringing my hamstrings up and get more of that drop so I will be doing them twice a week.
> Now on to the good stuff
> Stats:
> Height: 5'11''
> Weight: 221lbs (caught a cold and shrank last week  )
> Age: 24
> Bf%: 8-10??
> ...



i don't know what Mr. Olympia would say

----------


## Chode Logan

You machine

----------


## stpete

You the man Reed! My only regret is that we can't workout together. SUCKS cause i'd probably learn something from you and get that mindset back. Keep it up my man!!

----------


## liftohio

Great work, well done! From the first post to the most recent, some good progress.

----------


## Reed

Day 38: Joints a little achy. Can tell already I won't be a fan of winstrol but regardless its not enough to hold me back. Late night workout.....

Front squat: warm up with bar
135 x10
225 x10
315 x3
315 x3 drop setted to 135 x12

Hack squat machine: 180 x15
270 x12
360 x10
450 x6

Leg press: FST-7 650 x10 reps per set

Stiff deads: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x12

Leg curl: 125 x15
155 x12
170 x10

Single leg curl: 70 x15
110 x15

Seated leg curl: FST-7 but only did 5 sets cause I needed to hurry. 150 x15 per set

Adductor machine: 70 x15
110 x12
110 x10

Did calves

----------


## WARMachine

Still hate you...

Freakin Freak.

----------


## thetank

nice log man..saw your pics scrolling through you are lookin awesome man, back looks wide too. keep it up, you are gonna be shredded as **** after this cycle....im pumped to see where your physique progresses too. nice lifts too btw..150 lb dumbells are no joke. 
peace
tank

----------


## vishus

Reed...whats up bro...lookin dam impressive with the numbers and pics. ive heard of the FST-7 program, read it in MD not too long ago. ill have to keep lookin at this thread to get a feel of it if i want to bring up some bodyparts as well. when are you thinking of competing next>??

----------


## Ernst

Thought I'd drop in. Still kicking ass I see. Good man!

----------


## Reed

Thanks you bunch of turkeys!!!!!


Vishus- just started specifically training for bodybuilding last year around february/march..... plan on doing my first show next year which will be a state show

----------


## Reed

Day 40: Gym was closed yesterday and a I had to work. Vascularity is being more pronounced. Just a quick arm pump at the gym today. Nothing special.....

Rope pressdowns: x20
x15
x15
x12

Single db curls: 25 x15
40 x12
50 x10

seated dips: 90 x20
180 x15
270 x15

Machine preacher: 45 x20
90 x15
135 x10

V bar pressdowns: x15
x15
x12

Cable curl: x15
x15
x12

Was in and out within 30 minutes

----------


## BIG_TRUCK

> Day 40: Gym was closed yesterday and a I had to work. Vascularity is being more pronounced. Just a quick arm pump at the gym today. Nothing special.....
> 
> Rope pressdowns: x20
> x15
> x15
> x12
> 
> Single db curls: 25 x15
> 40 x12
> ...



I've seen pre-pubescent girls with harder workouts than this you jive turkey. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Skully44420

damn reed, lookin good bro!! and impressive workouts for sure.

----------


## Reed

Day 42: just growing

Dead: warm up 135/225
365 x12
455 x8
545 x3

Bb rows: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x8

Reverse grip pulldowns:
X20
X15
X12

Db row: 120 x12
140 x12
160 x12

Wide grip pullups: x10
X10

Hammer row: 270 x15
270 x15

Cable curls: x15
X 12

Db curls: 35 x15
45 x12

----------


## Reed

Day 43: still growing weighed in at 233.5 think I dropped some water weight since I dropped the dbol lower (20mg pre workout)

Incline Smith: warm up 135
225 x15
315 x10
365 x7

Seated wide grip press: 180 x15
270 x12
360 x10

Cable crossovers: x20
x15
x15

Machine flyes: 135 x20
160 x15
185 x15

FST-7 w/ incline dbs
70lbs 10 reps till set 6 where I did 7 then last set did only 4

V bar pushdown: x20
x15

Cable kickback: x20
x15

did calves

----------


## Reed

Day 44: Seriously loving it right now.

Smith Military: warm up with 135 2 sets
225 x15
275 x10
315 x4

db laterals: 40 x20
55 x15
65 x10

db rear laterals: 40 x25
55 x20
65 x12

BB front raises: 65 x20
95 x15
135 x8 (got a compliment right here, a football player told me I had some sick power and was shaking his head.)

cable side laterals: x20
x15
x12

Cable crossovers for rear delts: x15
x15
x12

BB shrugs: 185 x15
275 x15
365 x15
455 x10

Db shrugs w/ 5 second pause: 80 x15
90 x15 not heavy but the pauses made it HURT!

Reverse grip preacher curl: 35 x25
75 x12
95 x5

Reverse grip bb curl: bar x20
95 x15 Got hungry and said THE END time for food.....

----------


## Amorphic

> Day 44: Seriously loving it right now.
> 
> Smith Military: warm up with 135 2 sets
> 225 x15
> 275 x10
> 315 x4
> 
> db laterals: 40 x20
> 55 x15
> ...


Dude, your strength is UNREAL

----------


## wukillabee

> Dude, your strength is UNREAL


Amen! Ive read this guys ph logs before he even touched aas, hes got some real raw power and strength! Great physique too, tons of potential here. Keep it up bro, glad to see all is good for u!

----------


## Reed

> Dude, your strength is UNREAL





> Amen! Ive read this guys ph logs before he even touched aas, hes got some real raw power and strength! Great physique too, tons of potential here. Keep it up bro, glad to see all is good for u!


I need to film some shit to show you guys what I do. Some probably don't believe what I lift. Its nothing too crazy yet. I have always been pretty strong I guess. I don't know why or where.... maybe all the rock climbing in my teens helped develop strong tendons especially in my hands, wrist, forearms and all the back, shoulder work that goes along with it helped me in my weight lifting IDK..... maybe just born with more fast twitch fibers  :LOL:  Hopefully get Ronnie Coleman strong one day...... Loooooooooooooong time if ever from that.

----------


## T_Own

that is unreal. you beast on those shoulders all the time. also i can't imagine 5sec pause with shrugs. that set would take 2 minutes!

----------


## wukillabee

> I need to film some shit to show you guys what I do. Some probably don't believe what I lift. Its nothing too crazy yet. I have always been pretty strong I guess. I don't know why or where.... maybe all the rock climbing in my teens helped develop strong tendons especially in my hands, wrist, forearms and all the back, shoulder work that goes along with it helped me in my weight lifting IDK..... maybe just born with more fast twitch fibers  Hopefully get Ronnie Coleman strong one day...... Loooooooooooooong time if ever from that.


Whoever doesnt believe u is just a hater. After seein ur pics early on im a believer bro. U just got raw strength and u can thank ur parents or God for that! DOnt make up excuses why ur so strong, u just are bro. U dont have to be huge to lift huge, not at all. 
Theres this 22yr old guy at my gym same height as me and probably 20-30lb less than me. He can bench press 4 plates on each side for 2 reps no prob and he doesnt take anything illegal! Some people are just born with it and u got it bro just like this kid at my gym. Thats why u got so muh potential and will go far in this lifestyle/industry. Just dont grow one of those nasty gh bellies like all the pros do. So nasty to see these pros on stage with ripped abs but their stomach sticking out farther than their pecs. This new generation of bbing is pretty sick imo. These guys probably got 36" waists with those gh guts! Oh well, just dont fall into that hole bro and ur g2g!

----------


## Reed

Pretty sure I got my days fvcked up....

Day something or other: Legs was brutal. Still getting stronger and enjoying the pumps. Putting on some some good size and strength. HELL YES!!!!

Front squat: bar warm up
135 x20
225 x12
315 x5
went at it again like a champ!! 315 x4

Hack squat: 180 x15
270 x15
410 x8

Leg press: 650 x15 supersetted with calf presses x12 then back to presses for 8 reps
750 x12 supersetted w/ calf presses x9 then back to only 6 reps  :Frown: 
800 x15 supersetted w/ calf presses x10


Leg extensions: x15
x15
x15

Adductor: 80 x20
100 x15
120 x15 (maybe thinking adding this in my routine now is helping with strength, overall leg development, and helping my knees out. Knee pain has be minimal since I took that two weeks off from legs at the beginning and I think it paid off even with the winny now) 

SL deads: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x15

Leg curl: 110 x20
140 x15
170 x9

Seated leg curl: 150 x20
190 x15
210 x15

Did 2 more exercises for calfs 4 sets per exercise. Whew! that was a day and a half.

----------


## audis4

lifts look pretty good....looks like around where my lifts are.

What is your current weight?

----------


## Reed

Thanks bro.. Before I dropped the dbol I was 237 now with the winny I'm like around 233-234. Something like that. I just try to go by the mirror right now. I need to get my legs stronger..... wish I could extend the cycle so I could get around the 365 mark for front squats but I gotta play it safe with the winny and my joints.

----------


## peachfuzz

whatever happened to swithching to primo?

----------


## Reed

> whatever happened to swithching to primo?


what are you talking about??? are you lost fuzz

----------


## Reed

here is a good idea of what has gone on over the past several weeks.

First pic is T-minus 5 days after being sick for a week.... around 217-220 at that point

Second pic is 3 weeks into the dbol at around 235

Third pic is today around 234 on the winny. Its hard to tell but my vascularity has increased so has the definiton

----------


## T_Own

beast. haha

----------


## Reed

Yeah I'm going to get better pics those suck and make me look small as hell. Wish you folks could see me in person and in the gym. Its better in real life. Not that trying to take pics to make myself look bigger than I really am. I'm sure we have all see those peeps

----------


## peachfuzz

great photoshop skills brother.

for real tho the third pick is sick. youve made some damn good progress my friend. not as big as you are in the 2nd but definately alot more muscular and leaner looking. not trying to be a dick but your legs look smaller in the third pick tho. could be the angle.

----------


## peachfuzz

> what are you talking about??? are you lost fuzz


you said you were thinking about primo instead of winny because youve heard from users experiences that it was easier ont he joints. dont make me knock some sense into you boy.

----------


## Reed

Its the angle I have on my legs in the 3rd pic. My legs are definitely bigger now than in the second pic no question. I was trying to get more of a front shot then a side angle on the legs.. These are all taken of a computer camera which sucks.

I don't remember talking about primo on this cycle.... I think your confused when we were taking about masteron for my next cycle or proviron for my PCT.... get it together fuzz

Don't worry I will have better pics in a few days. So get your popcorn ready peachfuzz

----------


## peachfuzz

it was talking about masteron for your next cycle. its all coming back to me now. i think maybe i am getting more stupider lately.

----------


## WARMachine

> Day 44: Seriously loving it right now.
> 
> *Smith Military: warm up with 135 2 sets
> 225 x15
> 275 x10
> 315 x4*
> 
> db laterals: 40 x20
> 55 x15
> ...


My god...

I so hate you.... There is no way im teaching you shit about BJJ now. The rest of the world would hate me...

Youre a freakin beast bro. Any chance you could film some lifts? Im sure everyone would LOVE to see em!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## wukillabee

> here is a good idea of what has gone on over the past several weeks.
> 
> First pic is T-minus 5 days after being sick for a week.... around 217-220 at that point
> 
> Second pic is 3 weeks into the dbol at around 235
> 
> Third pic is today around 234 on the winny. Its hard to tell but my vascularity has increased so has the definiton


Wow, very big improvement from what i can see bro!

----------


## wukillabee

> great photoshop skills brother.
> 
> for real tho the third pick is sick. youve made some damn good progress my friend. not as big as you are in the 2nd but definately alot more muscular and leaner looking. not trying to be a dick but your legs look smaller in the third pick tho. could be the angle.


Na, just the angle. Leg in first pic is smaller for sure compared to third pic, just the angle in the third pic makes it look kinda small.

----------


## Reed

> My god...
> 
> I so hate you.... There is no way im teaching you shit about BJJ now. The rest of the world would hate me...
> 
> Youre a freakin beast bro. Any chance you could film some lifts? Im sure everyone would LOVE to see em!


Quit your hating..... Now remember its on a smith machine not free weight so its probably easier than you think. If I could film shit and show everyone and not have to worry about privacy then hell yeah. I might do it anyway and just PM you homo's



> Na, just the angle. Leg in first pic is smaller for sure compared to third pic, just the angle in the third pic makes it look kinda small.


No I'm just small

----------


## ghettoboyd

looking sick bro.im psyced for u man.i wish i could get my chest and abs to look that good.what do u think you bf is at? you look quite lean in the 3rd pick.nice job bro....

----------


## KatsMeow

wow from pics 1 to 3 there is a HUGE difference good job Reed!

----------


## T_Own

> My god...
> 
> I so hate you.... There is no way im teaching you shit about BJJ now. The rest of the world would hate me...
> 
> Youre a freakin beast bro. Any chance you could film some lifts? Im sure everyone would LOVE to see em!


lol you try to pull an oma plata on those beast shoulders and he might just pick you up and curl you

----------


## Reed

Day something or over lol I just know I finish up next Saturday.

Little tired from working all day and had to pull a late night workout out of my ass.

Deads: warm up 135 and 225
365 x12
455 x8
565 x1 PB

Barbell row: 135 x15
225 x15
315 x8

Seated cable rows: 160 x20
240 x12
240 +45lb plate x10

Wide grip pullups: x12
x12
x10

Reverse grip pulldowns: 140 x15
190 x15
220 x12

Did biceps. forgot to enter what i did for arms on Friday.... not that important of a day honestly I really never had an arm day till recently.

----------


## audis4

> here is a good idea of what has gone on over the past several weeks.
> 
> First pic is T-minus 5 days after being sick for a week.... around 217-220 at that point
> 
> Second pic is 3 weeks into the dbol at around 235
> 
> Third pic is today around 234 on the winny. *Its hard to tell but my vascularity has increased so has the definiton*


no its not.

you look great, great efforts bro!

315 is nice to hit on military  :Wink:  up with the big boys!

----------


## audis4

btw,
I want to see you hit over 600 on deads soon  :Smilie:

----------


## Reed

> btw,
> I want to see you hit over 600 on deads soon


Well next week is the last week and I will try and do it for ya as I just doubled the dose of the winny and in just two days (yesterday and today) I'm already feeling ridic. But definitely next cycle it will be done. Remember I bodybuild not powerlift.

----------


## audis4

> Well next week is the last week and I will try and do it for ya as I just doubled the dose of the winny and in just two days (yesterday and today) I'm already feeling ridic. But definitely next cycle it will be done. *Remember I bodybuild not powerlift*.


me too..but we can lift heavy too right??  :Smilie: 

Good work big guy...lovin the log already!

----------


## Reed

Day Looking Sick as FUKK!!: Well per Horse's direction I doubled up my winny dose starting yesterday and I already feel a difference. Look ridic. Those pics before are shitty as hell and don't show ANYTHING of what I really look like. I will hopefully get something together soon on a digital camera

Any way today

Incline DB: warm up 45 and 65
100 x15
120 x12 (just playing with them  :Big Grin:  )
130 x9 PB

Incline Flyes: 45 x20
70 x12
85 x10

Wide grip press: 180 x15
270 x12
360 x10

Cable crossovers: x15
x15
x12

Incline Machine hammer grip: 165 x15
200 x15
270 x9 (this was funny as I told my friend to just put it on 240 he just secretly put the whole stack on there together for me without my knowledge.  :LOL:  )

Rope pressdowns: x15
x15


Skullcrushers: 95 x15 supersetted w/ close grip pushups till failure
125 x12 same

Straight bar pushdown: x15
whole stack + 35lb plate x12

Well as my first cycle is coming to a close I really enjoyed the progress and the way it made me feel in the gym. It was great. I know I tend to stay heavy and focus on weights but thats the way I have always trained. I always wanted to be as strong as a RB in the league or college before I started training. Bodybuilding isn't about weight but at the same time it really is. I mean who the hell wants to be on over a gram of juice and not be able to play around w/ 225 on the bench.... only little p*ssies IMO. You got high school kids doing it like that without juice.... I know its hard for some to grasp but its true. Step your game up if your not, like come off the juice and actually train like grown men do and not be a weak bitch.... Anyway thats that.

----------


## Reed

> me too..but we can lift heavy too right?? 
> 
> Good work big guy...lovin the log already!


Ok awesome. Exactly.. Ronnie coleman style.... I just saw your avy and thought you were a powerlifter too. thanks for the support bro i try not to disappoint.

----------


## WARMachine

> Bodybuilding isn't about weight but at the same time it really is. I mean who the hell wants to be on over a gram of juice and not be able to play around w/ 225 on the bench.... only little p*ssies IMO. You got high school kids doing it like that without juice.... I know its hard for some to grasp but its true.* Step your game up if your not, like come off the juice and actually train like grown men do and not be a weak bitch....* Anyway thats that.


Hahaha...

Thats priceless... Keep up the good work brother... One of the best logs ive ever seen.

----------


## T_Own

^^ yep, agreed. 

the part about high school kids is very true. some do it the real way, others do it the stupid way

----------


## Reed

Day Shoulders too small and flat: Well i was flat today and have been in a rush most of the day so I didn't get enough proper nutrition in prior to the workout. This damn thing called life screwing shit up. That won't happen this evening though.... I cut it short but I did match what I did last week 

Smith Military: warm up 135 2 sets
225 x15
275 x10
315 x4

Db laterals: 42.5 x15
60 x12
70 x7

Rear lat machine: x15
x15
x15

BB front raise: 95 x15
135 x10
135 x10

cable laterals: x15
x15

Rear delt cable exercise: x15
x12

DB shrugs: 130 x15
150 x12
160 x12

Little disappointed today in myself. But looking back I did back some improvements I guess. Will be getting back on track tonight

----------


## audis4

> Day Shoulders too small and flat: Well i was flat today and have been in a rush most of the day so I didn't get enough proper nutrition in prior to the workout. This damn thing called life screwing shit up. That won't happen this evening though.... I cut it short but I did match what I did last week 
> *
> Smith Military: warm up 135 2 sets
> 225 x15
> 275 x10
> 315 x4*
> 
> Db laterals: 42.5 x15
> 60 x12
> ...


why smith machine? no spotter?
lookin strong bro
how many cals/ed are you consuming?

----------


## Reed

Yep no spotter. I will be back on the dumbbells once I get done with the cycle. My shoulders are my strongest point so I'm not exactly looking to make the rest of my physique look out of whack especially since I have my first competition in August of next year. Trying to get some sick looking wheels... thats what I really want. And with the line of work and routine I say about 5,500

----------


## peachfuzz

hey how about a sample diet from the man himself.

----------


## Reed

Who me or Dave Palumbo, Chad Nicholls, and Hany Rambod. hahaha Mine is in the front fuzzy. I cut my oz on the meat down to about 7-8 oz cause thats enough and I was getting backed up. Plus I took out one meal and added a cheat meal for the day. Oh no I said it I have a shit meal once everyday. My physique just melted like Ronnies

----------


## audis4

> Yep no spotter. I will be back on the dumbbells once I get done with the cycle. My shoulders are my strongest point so I'm not exactly looking to make the rest of my physique look out of whack especially since I have my first competition in August of next year. Trying to get some sick looking wheels... thats what I really want. And with the line of work and routine I say about 5,500


nice! my shoulders are a strong point as well.
how are squats and deads?
what does your leg workout look like?

----------


## Reed

> nice! my shoulders are a strong point as well.
> how are squats and deads?
> what does your leg workout look like?


 :What?:  Its in the log. I was having issues with my knees at first but I got it all together and even with my winny I'm not having anymore problems. It was an overtraining issue is what it was... All better now

----------


## Reed

Sad day: Well I woke up and had to be at the hospital for my uncle who has pneumonia at its pretty serious. So I missed working out during the early hours but I went tonight at midnight. Sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do. I have been having problems with my right calf for some reason. I have painful cramps almost all day long for about a week now. Maybe I'm not use to all this walking I'm doing at both my jobs.... it is affecting the leg workout too. Any way started with hams for that very reason....

Stiff Deads: 135 x25
135 x25
225 x20
315 x15

Single curl: 80 x20
110 x15
120 x12

Seated curl: 150 x20
185 x15
210 x15

Pre exhaust Leg extensions:
85 x25
125 x15
125 x15

Front squat: 135 x15 this is where my calf cramps started to become a problem with doing my quads but I pushed throw it.
225 x12
315 x3 last rep I cramped up and dropped it on the side bars when I was in the "hole"

Hack Squat: 230 x12
320 x12
410 x8

Leg press: 400 x15 supersetted w/ calf raises
500 x15 supersetted w/ calf raises

Had problems with the leg press. Right heel was lifting up so I went light and slow with a good pause at the bottom

Adductor: 80 x15
110 x15
120 x12

Did 2 more calf exercises. Weird has this really didn't affect them like squats and leg presses.

----------


## audis4

> Its in the log. I was having issues with my knees at first but I got it all together and even with my winny I'm not having anymore problems. It was an overtraining issue is what it was... All better now


 :LOL: 

sorry many, must have read over that.
hope the knees heal soon!

----------


## Reed

> sorry many, must have read over that.
> hope the knees heal soon!


I was wondering as we just talked about my deads like 4-5 days ago.  :LOL:  Yeah the knees are pretty much better now. Sometimes you just gotta rest and let yourself heal like today. No arm workout...

----------


## Reed

Back Day: still swelling up

Deads: warm up 135, 225
365 x10
455 x9
585 x1 PB

BB rows: 135 x15
225 x15
315 x9

Wide grip pullups: x10
x10
x10

Reverse grip pulldowns: 140 x15
190 x15
210 x12

Db rows: 140 x12
160 x12

BB curls: 75 x15
115 x12

Cable curls: x15
x12

----------


## Reed

Chest Day: I didn't feel as though I was at top performance today as I worked 6 days in a row and two of those I was at both jobs. And my right hand is swollen from carrying groceries up the stairs and tripping (how talented am I) which put a nice gash and bruises on both my pinky and ring finger. Still did well and did a personal best. I was pleased I guess.

Incline DB: warm up 45 and 60
100 x15
120 x12
140 x6 (i'll admit last two reps someone had hands on elbows which helped but still thats the very first time I have every put those up)

Incline db flyes: 45 x20
70 x15
90 x9

Wide grip press machine: 180 x15
270 x15
360 x8 (yes went down from last week, my grip and flatness)

Cable crossovers: x20
x15
x15

Incline machine w/ hammer grip: 180 x15
240 x15
270 x12
did pauses at the bottom on each set to get that stretch

Dips: x15
w/ 45lb plate x15
w/ 90lbs x12

V-bar pushdows: x15
x12
x12

Did calves

Now finally I don't work tonight or tomorrow so it is eat and napping all day time. HELL YES!!!!

----------


## Reed

Some just for fun pics for the kiddies. I hate my legs........

----------


## AnimalGear

holy shit reed you're lookin' huge bro

long time no talk too man!

----------


## Amorphic

wimpiest traps ever :Wink/Grin:  

but yeah, in all seriousness, ive said it before, your traps scare me and you are a tank. keep it up you freak

----------


## Reed

Your right. I need to continue to work. I wish I could show you guys what I look like at the gym. Much better and thicker. Like a whole different person. Hopefully my parents will let me borrow their digital camera soon. 

Any way I need more thickness in my upper chest and overall, biceps need more peak and thickness, triceps need to get larger and more defined, quads need more sweep and cuts, more ham drop, shoulders more cap, calves need a shit ton of size, back more width and thickness, etc etc. How I feel about my current physique......

----------


## smokeyd

f ck man your bulking? you look shreded and much much bigger than last pic i saw, like you have put on 30lbs and droped some bf great work!!!

----------


## scibble

wanna see more tris!

----------


## RotorHead

your shoulders are pretty huge too

----------


## WARMachine

Take it easy Lesnar!!!


Whats up with the name change? You think youre me now?

----------


## Reed

Haha I wish. Just trying to get big

----------


## Reed

Shoulder day: Went in early made it quick. Only 30 seconds of rest b/w sets.

DB press: warm up with 45 and 60
85 x15
100 x12
120 x6 this is where the breaks hurt me

DB laterals: 35 x20
50 x15
70 x8
70 x8 
60 x11

Rear delt machine: x20
x15
x12
x12

Barbell shrugs: 225 x15
315 x15
405 x12
495 x9

In and out within 30 minutes...

----------


## Reed

Leg day: Pre exhaustion and 30 second breaks between sets in this order....

Leg extension: 80 x20
125 x20
125 x15
140 x15

Leg curl: 80 x20
125 x20
140 x15
155 x15

Leg press: 400 x25
600 x20
700 x20

SL deads: 135 x20
225 x20
315 x15

Front squat: 135 x15
185 x15
225 x10

Single leg curl: 80 x15
100 x15
120 x12

Lunges:3 sets 40lb db x15 steps per leg

Super pumped... felt good.

----------


## peachfuzz

good stuff....pumpkin.

----------


## wukillabee

Lookin good bro, keep it up! Glad to see your not getting much sides or any really. Your right, legs are lackin a bit but at least the weight your pushin on those legs dont seem to be lacking much. Im sure you know what you need to do to get them up though.

----------


## Reed

Arms day:

Straight bar pushdowns: x20
x15
x15
x12

BB curl: bar
75 x20
115 x15
135 x10

Seated dips: 90 x25
180 x20
270 x15
360 x10

DB preacher curl: 35 x15
42.5 x12
50 x10

Skullcrushers: 95 x20
125 x15
145 x10

Single arm cable curl: x15
x12
x12

----------


## wukillabee

Sorry i havent had a chance to peep it out everyday but where you at now? How many weeks in and how many weeks to go? Whats your dose now? Just the prop or u using any orals as well right now? Lifts are looking good as always bro!

----------


## Crypt keeper

Nice man. It must feel great to look like that after all that work.

----------


## Reed

> Sorry i havent had a chance to peep it out everyday but where you at now? How many weeks in and how many weeks to go? Whats your dose now? Just the prop or u using any orals as well right now? Lifts are looking good as always bro!


Dude what the hell. I'm suppose to be your boy and your not even following  :Wink: 

I got one more week left..... thought I was finishing up this past week but went back and realized it was only 9 weeks so I gotta finish what I set out to do. One more week and yes I'm still on the winny w/ the prop. Joints been drying out lately but its all good.



> Nice man. It must feel great to look like that after all that work.


Thanks bro just gonna keep getting at it.

----------


## Reed

Chest: I love this shit right here

Incline db: warm up w/ 40 and 65
90 x15
120 x12
140 x6
140 x6

Incline db flyes: 55 x15
75 x15
95 x10

Flat bb bench: 135 x20
225 x20
315 x8 (weak!!) drop set to 225 x15

Cable crossovers: x15
x15
x12

Bar pushdowns: x15
x15
x10

Cable kickbacks: x15
x12
x12

----------


## wukillabee

> Dude what the hell. I'm suppose to be your boy and your not even following 
> 
> I got one more week left..... thought I was finishing up this past week but went back and realized it was only 9 weeks so I gotta finish what I set out to do. One more week and yes I'm still on the winny w/ the prop. Joints been drying out lately but its all good.
> 
> 
> Thanks bro just gonna keep getting at it.


Ive been following, just not lately been real busy. Glad to see all is still good. Cant wait to compare ur before and after pics bro.

----------


## Reed

> Ive been following, just not lately been real busy. Glad to see all is still good. Cant wait to compare ur before and after pics bro.


Well here you go you homo......

----------


## Reed

Here is some full body pics for ya'll. They still suck but it gives you a idea of whats going on..... Notice in the front double bi how one of my arms is kinda crippled from that prop in my delt, couldn't flex my arm for shit or hit the pose hahaha. Yes my legs are behind. The only excuse I really have for my legs is I've only been focusing since March. Before I just kinda ****ed around at the gym, had fun, and drank sometimes on the weekend. No more of that shit..... Its time to do things.......

----------


## T_Own

you're forearms would be big for some peoples bi's. thats pretty beast.

maybe its because you're so big, but your traps look small compared to everything else, even with those big shrug #s

----------


## Reed

> you're forearms would be big for some peoples bi's. thats pretty beast.
> 
> maybe its because you're so big, but your traps look small compared to everything else, even with those big shrug #s


edit

----------


## Reed

Back day: Switched it up slightly no deads I know I know

T-Bar rows- 2 plates- 25 twice

4 plates- x15
6 plates- x12
7 plates- x8

BB rows: 135 x15
225 x15
335 x6

Wide grip pullups: x15
w/ 25lb plate x12
w/ 35lb plate x10 Lats were pretty wide if I do say so myself

Seated cable row (w/ a wide grip handle)
140 x20
180 x15
220 x10

Hammer strength high row: 230 x15 (2 plates and quarter on each side)
320 x12
410 x9

BB curl: 95 x15
135 x10

Cable curl: x15
x12
x10

Machine preacher: x12
x12

----------


## Reed

Last day of cycle: Sad. Completed all 10 weeks. Gym was closed for 2 days and I just took a break for 3 days straight. Ate horrible. But back on track with the diet as of last night before bed. Went and did legs today. Still did the pre exhaust. hehe Legs were super pumped

Leg extensions:
80 x25
120 x20
145 x20
155 x15

Leg curl: 80 x20
125 x20
140 x15
155 x12

Leg press: 400 x20 supersetted w/ 135 SL deads x20
700 x20 supersetted w/ 225 x20
900 x20 supersetted w/ 225 x20
Then SL 315 x15

Power Squat machine: 270 x15
450 x12
630 x6

Single leg curl: 80 x20
110 x15
120 x15

Squats: 135 x20
225 x15
315 x10

Did calves.

Did my first go around with insulin PWO. Following RR's protocol. Did 5ius w/ 50g of whey and 50g of Waxy. Went well. Never had any symptoms of hypo and started to feel and look superpumped about an hour or so after injection when I ate my chicken/brown rice meal.

Also I will be cruising till my next cycle as I'm getting ready for my first go around with shows. I'll probably keep up with my log just for myself as it benefits me quite a bit.

----------


## Deltasaurus

can we get some pics please!!!

-AJ

----------


## Ernst

Sounds good man! I'm really looking forward to reading about how the slin treats you.

----------


## Reed

> can we get some pics please!!!
> 
> -AJ


I've posted enough pics to give people an idea of my shape. Sorry to disappoint but there will be no more pics anymore on here. Privacy and security reasons... But take my word on it I look pretty motherfukkin good  :LOL:  



> Sounds good man! I'm really looking forward to reading about how the slin treats you.


Yep so far so good. I see why the shit is so nasty in just one day. The log will continue.

----------


## Amorphic

what dose are you cruising on reed? hrt dose or a bit above?

----------


## Reed

Right now 200mg of Test E. Think that should be plenty. Also going to be running Arimidex at .25mg ed to lower estro..... Think thats a good idea?? Trying to do research on this whole process and can't find a lot of good reading. I mean I know about HCG for the boys but should there be anything else I should go with. Will go about 4-6 weeks at this including the slin

Next cycle:
wk 1-12: Test P: 100mg ed
wk 1-12 Tren A: 75mg ed
Wk 7-12 Anadrol : 100mg ed

----------


## Amorphic

> Right now 200mg of Test E. Think that should be plenty. Also going to be running Arimidex at .25mg ed to lower estro..... Think thats a good idea?? Trying to do research on this whole process and can't find a lot of good reading. I mean I know about HCG for the boys but should there be anything else I should go with. Will go about 4-6 weeks at this including the slin
> 
> Next cycle:
> wk 1-12: Test P: 100mg ed
> wk 1-12 Tren A: 75mg ed
> Wk 7-12 Anadrol: 100mg ed


i would definitely start investing in some hcg and start using it intermittently. staying on you need to keep yourself as primed up for recovery as possible. long term testicular atrophy is a bitch....im only now just starting to see it.

i dont see any problems with the protocol you have outlined. when are you starting the next cycle? after the 4-6 weeks?

the only thing that worries me is when you come off the next one and have to do a pct....its tough man.

----------


## Reed

Yes after the 4-6 weeks. I will be investing into HCG of course. After I run this next cycle I will be cruising again onto my competition cycle and depending on how well I like it and how I do will determine what the protocols will be from here on out. Cause lets face in order to compete at a higher level I have to do what is necessary.

----------


## Amorphic

> Yes after the 4-6 weeks. I will be investing into HCG of course. After I run this next cycle I will be cruising again onto my competition cycle and depending on how well I like it and how I do will determine what the protocols will be from here on out. Cause lets face in order to compete at a higher level I have to do what is necessary.


yep. props to you bro. you're well on your way. good luck and keep me updated on how things go.

----------


## Reed

> yep. props to you bro. you're well on your way. good luck and keep me updated on how things go.


My friends here (aka people I trust) will know what is going on.

----------


## Reed

Forgot to enter this yesterday

Chest day: Intensity and strength went down as to be expected I guess.

Incline Smith: warm up 135 twice
225 x15
315 x11
365 x6

Incline DB flyes: 55 x15
80 x15
95 x12

Wide grip press machine: 180 x20
270 x12
360 x7

Cable crossovers: (underneath then out wide)
x15 then x10 out wide
x11 then x10 "
x10 then x10"

Dips: w. 45lb plate x15
w/ 2plates x15
w/ 3 plates x7

Pushdowns: x20
x20
x15

Single arm db extension: 32.5 x15
37.5 x15

----------


## Reed

Back day: Maintaining weight and mood which is a good thing.

Barbell Row: bar and 135 warm up
135 x20
245 x14
335 x7

T-bar rows: 3 plates x15
5 plates x12
7 plates x3 (cause it slipped at the end)
7 plates x8 

Wide grip chins: x15
x12 w/ 35lb plate
x8 w/ 45lb plate

Reverse grip pulldowns: 140 x15
180 x15
220 x11

Wide bar cable rows: 140 x20
200 x13
240 x9

BB curl: bar
95 x15
135 x10

Preacher curl: 75 x12
95 x10

Did calves

----------


## T_Own

still soundin solid. i missed a few of these posts with holiday stuff but it seems you're kinda following what amorphic is doing too? sounds like a plan

----------


## Reed

Yeah generally following what he is doing. I think he is still going at 5-600mg a week and on anadrol now. Not positive. I lowered it to 200mg of Test E a week w/ slin PWO till the next cycle

----------


## Amorphic

> Yeah generally following what he is doing. I think he is still going at 5-600mg a week and on anadrol now. Not positive. I lowered it to 200mg of Test E a week w/ slin PWO till the next cycle


correct. i am going to start tren again in another 4-6 weeks as well and probably throw some winstrol in there after i get some blood work done to see where im at.

im looking into insulin right now as well, still a little scared to try it but im leaning towards giving it a shot.

----------


## Reed

> correct. i am going to start tren again in another 4-6 weeks as well and probably throw some winstrol in there after i get some blood work done to see where im at.
> 
> im looking into insulin right now as well, still a little scared to try it but im leaning towards giving it a shot.


You should. Its the real deal. Follow RR's protocol which is also on this site: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=362702 

Doing it as shown on day 3 now.... Thinking of bumping it up to 7 iu though soon as I haven't even got close to going hypo yet. I did kept my pump on day 1 for a few hours, day 2 not so much and day 3 not really at all. One noticeable thing immediately on day 1 is afterwards for hours later I'm starving. (generally take it mid day). Read on a few reasons why this could be. But its a good thing  :Big Grin:  Gettin my weight up!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## T_Own

nice nice. are you only taking it pwo? also, (for amorphic too) how much longer are you planning on staying on? including the cruise time

----------


## Amorphic

> nice nice. are you only taking it pwo? also, (for amorphic too) how much longer are you planning on staying on? including the cruise time


im staying on until july. if reed is cruising then cycling through a few contests he will be on longer than i will be. next semester for school i might be transferring to sweden for a semester so i wont be cycling during that time.

----------


## T_Own

sweden huh... so would you do pct, or just come off for however long you're over there?
and is the tren /winstrol the only "blast" portion you have planned or might you hit another and come off after that?

----------


## Amorphic

> sweden huh... so would you do pct, or just come off for however long you're over there?
> and is the tren/winstrol the only "blast" portion you have planned or might you hit another and come off after that?


do a heavy pct with toremifine citrate and clomid and hcg im thinking. take the semester off to recover and start another cycle in 2010. sorry for hijacking your thread reed lol.

----------


## T_Own

> do a heavy pct with toremifine citrate and clomid and hcg im thinking. take the semester off to recover and start another cycle in 2010. sorry for hijacking your thread reed lol.


ok so 6+ months off. thats a good plan, after this long cycle and short break after your first it should be good. 

yes reed, my apologies as well, i'm sure you'll manage to get it back on track lol

----------


## midg3t

great workout routine, too bad i couldnt see any of the pics, but im sure its going excellent for you.

----------


## Reed

*Whoosh. Fly by


Its cool ya'll it can be the Postwhore thread II.*

----------


## T_Own

lol... way to straighten it out reed

----------


## wukillabee

> *Whoosh. Fly by
> 
> 
> Its cool ya'll it can be the Postwhore thread II.*


Look just like u, haha! Strong as hell bro, as always. Sounds like ur really uping the ante with the slin, crusing, cycle, cruise again, etc. Not hatin since i know ur smart and got hell of potential so it will all be worth it bro. Just be sure to listen to ur body. 
While crusing instead of .25mg arimi ed how about 50mg proviron ed instead. This will help more than arimi imo since arimi will just kill too much estro and proviron will kill some but enhance whatever else ur taking and help keep u lean. Just a thought.

----------


## Reed

> Look just like u, haha! Strong as hell bro, as always. Sounds like ur really uping the ante with the slin, crusing, cycle, cruise again, etc. Not hatin since i know ur smart and got hell of potential so it will all be worth it bro. Just be sure to listen to ur body. 
> While crusing instead of .25mg arimi ed how about 50mg proviron ed instead. This will help more than arimi imo since arimi will just kill too much estro and proviron will kill some but enhance whatever else ur taking and help keep u lean. Just a thought.


Honestly if I had my way I'd be using Aromasin ...... can't really pick any up at the store real quick so this will do. Get ready for the next cycle it will be in this log. I got 3 weeks of "maintaining" and eating to gain weight *then* 3 weeks of priming myself for the next cycle. Got some clen to help and might throw in some t3 as well too. Will be carb cycling as well 3 days low, 1 day very high, cardio in the morning etc. Thinking I can get rid of decent amount of bf in 3 weeks time.

----------


## wukillabee

> Honestly if I had my way I'd be using Aromasin ...... can't really pick any up at the store real quick so this will do. Get ready for the next cycle it will be in this log. I got 3 weeks of "maintaining" and eating to gain weight *then* 3 weeks of priming myself for the next cycle. Got some clen to help and might throw in some t3 as well too. Will be carb cycling as well 3 days low, 1 day very high, cardio in the morning etc. Thinking I can get rid of decent amount of bf in 3 weeks time.


Aight then. Damn homie, ur really takin this ish to th extreme huh? Guess thats what u gotta do to play with the big boys anyways. I know ur good for it though, just hope no dumb newbs read this thread thinking they could do the same. Yeah, clean and t3 will cut u the fu*k up! Just to be on the safe and most accurate side id go pharm grade for clen and for sure for the t3 since its strong stuff. Sure a quality ugl "might" be on dose but id go pharm grade just to be sure. 
Glad to see everything is going good. Hows the acne if any? When i came off i got bad acne all over my chest, shoulders, back, and some of my arms. Been taking all kinds of scrubs and antibiotics for 6-8 weeks now and im bout 5 weeks off of pct and its barely clearing up. I have great skin but my first cycle killed me with this damn acne. Just wondering if ur having that problem at all? Im taking strong anti-biotics for it but its really not clearing much up. Might have to have accutane on hand for next time. Hit me up sometime homie! Have a happy new year and be safe bro!

----------


## Reed

Shoulder day: Gonna take tomorrow off so I can recovery from tonights activities and be full force when I hit legs on Friday

Hammer press: warm up 90 x25 twice
180 x15
270 x15
360 x7 (no help no spot)

Seated lateral raises: 45 x15
55 x15
65 x11

Cable rear delt: x15
x15
x12

BB shrugs: 225 x20
405 x15
405 x12

Bent over laterals: 55 x15
55 x15

Just real quick not trying to go too heavy.... letting my body rest and such. Trying to be smart.... I am cruising.

----------


## Reed

> Aight then. Damn homie, ur really takin this ish to th extreme huh? Guess thats what u gotta do to play with the big boys anyways. I know ur good for it though, just hope no dumb newbs read this thread thinking they could do the same. Yeah, clean and t3 will cut u the fu*k up! Just to be on the safe and most accurate side id go pharm grade for clen and for sure for the t3 since its strong stuff. Sure a quality ugl "might" be on dose but id go pharm grade just to be sure. 
> Glad to see everything is going good. Hows the acne if any? When i came off i got bad acne all over my chest, shoulders, back, and some of my arms. Been taking all kinds of scrubs and antibiotics for 6-8 weeks now and im bout 5 weeks off of pct and its barely clearing up. I have great skin but my first cycle killed me with this damn acne. Just wondering if ur having that problem at all? Im taking strong anti-biotics for it but its really not clearing much up. Might have to have accutane on hand for next time. Hit me up sometime homie! Have a happy new year and be safe bro!




Yeah I'll hit you up in a few days. I'll go over more in the next day or so of what should be going on. Switching up my training routine for more rest days, what I'm doing carb cycling wise, etc etc,


Happy new year to you too

----------


## Reed

Arms: Well I did go out last night and had a few drinks. Felt decent when I woke up so I decided to do arms to ensure tomorrow's leg day will be fun. Also upped the insulin dose to 7iu w/ 60g of waxy. I guess being bigger I need more. Writing this as I took my shot and drink about 15 minutes prior so far so good.

Rope press down: x20 
x20
x15
x15

BB curl: bar
95 x15
135 x12
155 x6 (cheat curls)

Close grip press: 135 x15
185 x15
225 x13? (I think, lost count)

Preacher curl: 95 x12
125 x10
145 x5

Single arm db extension: 35 x15
45 x15
55 x9

Machine curl: x15
x12
x10

Straight bar press down: x15
x15
x15

I decided to up the dose since the very first day I took insulin I felt pumped as hell for hours, second day not so much, third and fourth day not really at all. Notice my hunger is through the roof. I'll take that as a blessing. I need to get my weight up..... like 270 would be nice. Also implemented .25mg of Arimidex ed since last friday and it is drawing all the water out of me. My waist is getting thinner and I look as though I'm getting contest ready with how ****ing vascular and ripped I am. Can see the striations across my tri's and quads like never before. Weight went down to about 230.5 as of today. Guess the drop in drugs and the water being pulled from me by the arimidex is causing the weight to drop.

----------


## T_Own

what kinda time frame are you lookin at for the 40 pound gain? thats a pretty decent amount so i'd guess a while depending on how much the insulin helps out

----------


## Reed

> what kinda time frame are you lookin at for the 40 pound gain? thats a pretty decent amount so i'd guess a while depending on how much the insulin helps out


Realistic... it would be well over a year or two. I got this last bulker coming up with the test/tren /anadrol ..... maybe get to 240-250??? Then I gotta get contest ready and after my contest(s) I will come off do a aggressive PCT hcg /torem/clomid the whole bit and give my body a rest for a while and then back to it. Gotta be smart about it and not rush things and end up tearing my body up. In it for life regardless if I use the drugs or not.

----------


## T_Own

very true, its good you see it that way

----------


## Reed

Leg day: going heavier. still pre-exhaust.

Leg extension: 65 x25
125 x20
140 x20
165 x20

Leg curls: 65 x25
125 x15
140 x15
170 x9

Leg press: 400 x20
700 x20
1100 x15
1250 x9

SL deads: 135 x25
225 x20
315 x15

Power squat machine: 270 x20
450 x15
630 x7

Single leg curl: 90 x15
110 x15
120 x15

----------


## Amorphic

> Realistic... it would be well over a year or two. I got this last bulker coming up with the test/tren /anadrol ..... maybe get to 240-250??? Then I gotta get contest ready and after my contest(s) I will come off do *a aggressive PCT hcg/torem/clomid* the whole bit and give my body a rest for a while and then back to it. Gotta be smart about it and not rush things and end up tearing my body up. In it for life regardless if I use the drugs or not.


good choice. im thinking that pct is going to work well, i'll let you know how it goes when i do the same one.

----------


## Reed

Chest/bi: Ok so I looked into HIT and gave it a shot. Sure I probably didn't go about it perfect or over did it but I got one hell of a work out and thats for sure. The Mike Mentzer HIT videos on youtube helped me quite a bit and I learned something. Good starting point: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qJIf...eature=related

watch the series

Ok utilized negatives, forced reps, rest/pause and drop setted as I went to COMPLETE FAILURE each time... Every single rep was 4 seconds down and 3 seconds back up. Really focused on the negative portion and went sloooooow..... Works..... More pumped off the first exercise than doing it like most work out like

Incline Smith 3 warm up sets gradually increasing weight. Work sets
295 x9
280 x6 rest/pause +4
275 x6 rest pause +3 

Wide press: 270 x 10
225 x8 +3
225 x6 +2

Incline pec: 140 x7
110 x5 +2

BB curl: 2 warm sets gradually increasing weight
95 x9
95 x6 +2

Hammer curl
47.5 x9
30 x9

There were alot of forced reps w/ my spotter and help on the static part of the motion. This was intense ****ing day. Now of course its not as heavy but the slowness of the rep and PERFECTING the form with a full contraction through the ENTIRE RANGE of motion (don't see really any one do this lol) is what made all the difference. I'm a fan.

Anyone other guys that wanna chime feel free to.

----------


## Reed

Oh and a side note my chest and biceps are still FEELING PUMPED seriously 6 hours later. Hmmmm I wondered if that shit worked I'm probably just delusional but I like being that way...... makes me never stop....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deltasaurus

I tried Dorian's Style of HIT today and i am also a fan now. few warm-ups then 1 sets per exercise to complete failure then on last exercise i did a drop set. Oh yeah i did quads traps today

----------


## Reed

> I tried Dorian's Style of HIT today and i am also a fan now. few warm-ups then 1 sets per exercise to complete failure then on last exercise i did a drop set. Oh yeah i did quads traps today


Yep and so is my training partner. He said he has never been this sore after a work out. I may have over did it with the amount of sets but I did have some forced reps and such during the program. The slow up and down is want makes it hurt. After no more than 2 minutes I could do another set and I did go to complete failure each time cause my muscles would give up and anymore force and I might break/tear something. Been know to break bones, dislocate shoulders, not even realize it and to continue on but that was during my high school basketball, rock climbing, mountain biking days.

Got legs today.... kinda excited I won't lie..... I love the pain....

----------


## Reed

Leg day: Still giving it a test drive not sure on weights I can handle etc. Chest is a sore as its been in YEARS.... 

Warmed up on leg extension 3 sets progressively heavier..... Time scheme was about 4-5 seconds up, pause, 4-5 seconds back down on every exercise for my quads and hams

Leg ext/leg press superset (Used a leg press machine where weights are pre set, different than the adding plates on a 45 degree angle... seems heavier with lighter weight if that makes sense) 

140 x12 supersetted 360 x12
125 x 12 then 400 x15 (was interupted by someone stealing the leg press... bastards)
125 x11 supersetted 380 x11

Hack squats: 
230 x10 +3
180 x8 +5

Leg curl: 85 x15 +5
85 x11 +3

Seated curl: 140 x12
125 x9 +5
Utilized forced reps and negatives throughout the work out....

Did calves but not in same fashion. Getting good results with SUPER heavy weight on seated raises and leg press raises. Did do the HIT training when I did donkey calf raises.... HURT!!!!!!

----------


## Reed

Shoulder/tri day: Still test driving not sure what weight I can do but my strongest body part got its ass kicked today. Same time frame 4 seconds up and down

Hammer machine presses: 3 warm up sets
270 x7 +2
210 x8 +3
180 x8 +3

Seated db side laterals: 30 x11 +5
30 x9 Going slow not like JJ is killer!!!!

Rear delt machine: 125 x11
125 x9
115 x10

Shrugs: 110 x10 3 second squeezes at top
90 x10
85 x10

Straight bar pushdowns: x10
x10

Overhead tri machine: 120 x8 +2
110 x8

Cable kickbacks: x9

Still utilizing forced reps and rest/pause throughout the workout.

----------


## Reed

Back/calfs: Back day was interesting to say the least. Was suprised how strong I was on certain back exercises with a 3-4 second up, 2-3 sec pause, and 3 second down on ALL exercises. So I went up in weight on some exercise which isn't what I should have been doing but you live and you learn I guess.. Probably a bunch of you vets are looking at my noob routine and laughing. Well let me know if I'm doing it wrong!!!!! Help me!!!!!

Reverse grip pulldowns: 3 warm up sets
180 x7 +3
140 x8 +3
120 x7 +2

Mid range row machine: no weights just numbers (recording them so I know)
6 x15 +7 (realize I could go heavier)
10 x10
12 x8 (so next time starting here or a spot above, never knew how strong I was till I pushed it all the way)

Db row: 75 x10
95 x8 (yes mad reduction but gotta remember up slow, pause for 3 seconds, back down at 3 seconds)

Did calves HIT 2 exercise 3 sets

First week review I like..... ALOT!!! Still love my volume cause i can work out my ego a bit, feel big, and even look big on paper So I will utilize both training. Taking two days off and gonna continue to read up on the articles, read RR's Q+A thread, watch videos etc etc.

Side note: Feelin as though I'm making improvements while cruising and utilizing the slin. Weight is up and down b/w 229-232.... whatever.... But its like I'm adding volume to my muscles without increasing body weight if thats even possible.

----------


## Deltasaurus

im enjoying the HIT as well

----------


## Reed

Chest/Bi: Weight will go up this week, probably what would be considered a good amount since I know what to expect. Also am beginning to carb cycle to prime yesterday. Didn't realize it was so late and should have started earlier but oh well. I'm going: High, low, no. Also rotating my protein 1.15 g per lb on High, 1.3 per lb on low. and 1.55 on no. With my work and working out I pegged myself at around 2800 cals to cut. Don't feel like writing it out today........

Still say time frame with reps, heavier
30 degree Incline Smith: 3 warm up
335 x8
335 x7 +3
275 x7 +2

Seated press: 230 x10
230 x8 +4
230 x7 +3

Incline pec deck: 110 x9
130 x7

BB curl: 2 warmups
95 x10
115 x8 +3
115 x6 +3

DB curl on preacher: 45 x8
40 x8

Preacher machine: 115 x10 w/ releasing grip on negative portion
115 x8

The end. High carb day to fuel tomorrows leg day. Will follow High,low, no,High, low, no, no on the 7 days a week. Also got me a ECA stack for the next two weeks, then Clen for the final two weeks. With cardio on off days first thing in the morning and about midday 30 minute sesh. Gotta a BCAA drink for morning.....

Yeah not enough time to prime but I don't give a ****. Already lean enough, check my condition and size on just 200mg of Test E and slin above.

----------


## Reed

Legs: Weight is going up pretty nicely just cause last week wanted to test the waters and not injure myself. Gotta be smart ya know

3 warm ups on leg ext.

Leg extension/Leg press super set: 140 x15 over to 400 x15
165 x14 over to 650 x12
205 x13 over to 740 x9 +3

Hack squats: 230 x15
270 x11
360 x6 +3

Leg curl: warm up set
125 x15
140 x13
165 x12

Seated curl: 155 x15
190 x15
210 x12

SL deads: 135 x25
135 x20
135 x20

Still slow and controlled with emphasis on contraction and squeezing with minimal time between sets and going to complete failure with force reps etc. Did calves 3 exercises 3 sets.

----------


## Jakspro

How many weeks have you been doing the HIT training now? Notice any bigger pumps? Recommend it yet?

----------


## Reed

Into my second week. Oh yeah much more pumped off my first set then when doing volume training. And definitely recommend it. People trash it in my gym but I believe its cause they don't want their egos hurt by doing lighter weight.

I'm also cutting at the moment. Yes I'm still using slin too.

----------


## Reed

Shoulders/Tris. Thinking I went a little TOO low on the calories redoing it. Already tell a difference though. Last night the veins in my quads were beginning to peek, not like my forearms yet but the seemed to wanting to show themselves. Decided to put tris today so I can **** up my back tomorrow. Went a little faster but still used NO momentum.

Hammer Press: 3 warm up sets
320 x8
340 x7 +2 dropped to 270 +2

Seated db laterals: 1 warm up
47.5 x8
47.5 x5 +3

Rear delt machine: 1 warm up
150 x10 w/ pauses each rep
150 x9 +3

BB shrugs: 365 x10
365 x10

DB shrugs: 140 x8 w/ pause
140 x8 w/ static hold for 8 seconds or failure

Straight bar press down: 1 warm up
x9
x7 + 4 (Its the whole stack and I go SLOW to w/ a 2 second squeeze at bottom)

Close grip bench: 185 x12 (slow)
225 x7 (slow)

machine tri extension: 150 x8 (pause/stretch at bottom, squeeze at top)
150 x7 ditto

----------


## Reed

Legs: My weak point. God I love it. I fell to the ground a few times gasping for air with stars around my head. LOVE IT!!!!!! AAHHHHH. Didn't do calves cause I had nothing left to hit them with substantial effort. Save that for back day on friday.

Leg extension/leg press superset: 3 warm up on extension and 1 on press

200 x13 over to 670 x15
200 x11 over to 940 x8 +5
210x8 over to 940 x7 +4 +2 I can't start heavy and work downwards with legs even with proper warm up. I gotta work up. Just how I do

Hack squats:
320 x15
410 x7 down to 270 x10 with 2 second flex on those
410 x5 down to 230 x10 w/ flex down to 180 x10 (fell to the ground gasping for air. Those squeezes on the lighter weight are killer)

Leg curl: warm up set
140 x15 +8
170 x12 down to 125 x10 down to 80 x12

Stiff deads: 185 x25
315 x15 +10 +5 with 10 second hold to stretch
315 x10 +5 +2 w/ 10 second hold (again fell to ground gasping for air)

Single leg curl: 110 x15 +5
100 x12 +3

Still slow controlled lots of squeezing and shit. Love it!!!! TIME TO EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Reed

Chest/Bi: Today my schedule worked out where I worked both jobs today and I did close to 14 hours but that ain't stoppin me. pssh. **** IT. I'll get enough sleep when I'm dead.


I have nailed my diet. I can already tell I'm leaning out and seemed to have lost a layer of something (be it fat or water). Delts have more striations, the striations across my quads are coming out and are actually visible on pics (even with my pale ass), abs are more pronounced, striations across the chest are reminiscent of Franco there so visible. Go ahead and think I'm bullshittin but my partner and people at the gym are telling me they can see the difference.... funny thing is I'm about the same weight Did my cardio morning and evening on both my days off this weekend.

Still very very controlled with lots of emphasis on contraction and squeezing

30 degree Smith: 
3 warm up sets
345 x7 +3
315 x8 down to 275 x5
315 x6 down to 275 x4 down to 225 x5

Incline hammer:
warm up set
290 x9 +5
290 x7 down to 230 x6 down to 180 x4 (OUCH!!)

30 degree Incline db flyes: 90 x8 dropped to 45 x8 (holds with the lighter weight for 2 seconds at bottom)
75 x7 dropped to 45 x8 (same)
75 x6 dropped to 30 x13 (same and OUCH!!!!)

Crossovers: x10 
x10

BB curl: warm up
115 x12 +6
135 x8 +4

Single arm db preacher: 50 x6
40 x9

Single arm machine: 80 x10 
90 x9

----------


## T_Own

nice results! are these improvents visible in any new pics to come? still using the insulin , and can you tell a difference from it?

----------


## Reed

yes visible. waist line is dropping and striations across the quads is what is noticeable. Sorry there will never be any more pics posted for privacy reasons. I might let this log die and start a new one in the training log threads. You have to understand, not doing this not to show results or whatever

----------


## Reed

Delt/tris: Good solid day. Still very pleased about my leaning out process as its working. Putting more emphasis on my rear delts and traps. Front and side are of little concern at the moment
In case you don't follow the "+" means a rest pause set. Usually stop for 10-20 seconds and pick the weight back up and get as many as possible

Inclined press machine: 3 warm ups
330 x10
330 w/ 45lb plate x8
330 w/ 45lb plate x6

Cable side laterals: x10
x8
x8

Rear delt machine: 150 x10
165 x7 +5
165 x6 +4 +2 with static hold on last rep

BB shrugs: 405 x10 w/ static hold then +6 w/ static hold
455 x8 static hold +4 static hold for 15 seconds

DB shrugs: 140 x10 with static hold for 15 seconds
160 x10 +6 w/ static hold

One arm rope press: x15
x12
x8

Tri extension machine: 150 x10
170 x8 +3
170 x6 +3

Dip machine: 270 x10 slow with squeezes
295 x10 same

Did abs

----------


## audis4

lifts are lookin pretty good; whats an inclined press machine?
How is strength holding up as your leaning out?

----------


## Reed

> lifts are lookin pretty good; whats an inclined press machine?
> How is strength holding up as your leaning out?


Sorry I forget names of shit and stuff. You sit on a incline benched and the press is right by your head. 

Strength has not decreased just changed up the way I was going about things. Instead of jerking around shit and I focus on FULL contraction, w/ pauses, squeezing of the muscle etc. Its seems to work better, I get sore quicker and pumped faster. Most people just lift the weight and don't focus on the mind/muscle connection. Look at the Mike Mentzer video I posted above several post that way ^^^^^^^^. It is a good way to go about things but mix it up for yourself. I can't wait to start this tren and get nasty huge!!! I'm debating if I want to list my compounds I use anymore just keep my arsenal secret....... hmmmm.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

is it that u want to compeat that you are being so cautious bro?just curious.

----------


## audis4

> Sorry I forget names of shit and stuff. You sit on a incline benched and the press is right by your head. 
> 
> Strength has not decreased just changed up the way I was going about things. Instead of jerking around shit and I focus on FULL contraction, w/ pauses, squeezing of the muscle etc. Its seems to work better, I get sore quicker and pumped faster. Most people just lift the weight and don't focus on the mind/muscle connection. Look at the Mike Mentzer video I posted above several post that way ^^^^^^^^. It is a good way to go about things but mix it up for yourself. I can't wait to start this tren and get nasty huge!!! I'm debating if I want to list my compounds I use anymore just keep my arsenal secret....... hmmmm.....


hahaha sounds like me...i make up names of shit if i forget  :LOL: 

ya, I've been pausing more etc. and feel the full benefits. Tren is great....I started a combo 3 wks ago....tren A, masteron , and test prop...shoot that all at once ed....150mgs total  :Smilie:  I have a ways to go and looking forward to see results as well!

well keep it secret but make sure to PM me  :Smilie: 

keep in touch bro!

----------


## Reed

> is it that u want to compeat that you are being so cautious bro?just curious.


exactly, especially if i get my name out there. the more the days go by the more i focus and strive harder. this is what i want and nothing will stop me  :Big Grin:  thanks for coming through as usual ghetto...



> hahaha sounds like me...i make up names of shit if i forget 
> 
> ya, I've been pausing more etc. and feel the full benefits. Tren is great....I started a combo 3 wks ago....tren A, masteron , and test prop...shoot that all at once ed....150mgs total  I have a ways to go and looking forward to see results as well!
> 
> well keep it secret but make sure to PM me 
> 
> keep in touch bro!


you'll catch a few pms  :Wink: 

will do brother

----------


## Reed

Back/calfs: Hard day today. Went wild and crazy. The first two exercises was the real deal, back/lats was so pumped I was walking around w/ my arms flared out like a goof. I couldn't help it  :Tear:   :LOL: 

Reverse grip pulldowns: 3 warm up sets
210 x10
230 x8 +5
230 x5 +3

Mid range row: 16 x6
15 x9 +5
14 x7 +5 +4

Lower Back extensions: 11 x15
13 x12
13 x10

Wide grip pullups: x12
w/ 35lb plate x8 dropped plate x7
w/ 35lb plate x5 dropped plate x6

BB rows: 135 x15
225 x10

Calve raises on leg press, seated calfs, donkey calfs 3 sets of each. I don't understand how I do 800lb x10 (slow HIT style too) on the leg press raises and my calves aren't 20inch  :Shrug:  They only 17.5 inches  :Tear:

----------


## manwitplans

Looking really good bro, solid as a block of marmor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reed

Thanks Van!! ^^^^


Cardio and abs today back to do cardio tonight. Dropped a few pounds now around 227-228 started around 231-232. Strength from this past week seems good and energy levels are fine. I seem to hold my fat and water in my lower ab area and thighs. Definitely seeing a difference now especially in the lower ab area and veins coming through the thighs.

----------


## wukillabee

Glad to see you back. So when you gonna ramp it up to your second cycle? Just seems like you've been cruisin for some time and wondering when you were gonna start up again? I think you told me already but i forgot, lot been on my mind lately.

----------


## Reed

I should have two more weeks of leaning out but........ if everything comes in shortly I might say fukk it and start this coming saturday or sunday. I need to drop a few pounds in order to get to 6% bf. Trying my best to lean as fast as possible while still retaining muscle

----------


## Reed

of yeah did cardio and abs today blah

----------


## wukillabee

> I should have two more weeks of leaning out but........ if everything comes in shortly I might say fukk it and start this coming saturday or sunday. I need to drop a few pounds in order to get to 6% bf. Trying my best to lean as fast as possible while still retaining muscle


Damn, sounds like me. My ish cant get here fast enough it seems, haha! We might be starting then at the same time? Mine should be pretty killer i think:
weeks 1-4 or 6 anadrol 75mg ed maybe 100
weeks 1-12 or 14 test prop 150mg eod
weeks 9-12 winny tabs 75-100mg ed
Should be a nice bulker then slightly lean towards the end but bulk more than anything. Should bring me in nice to summer. Im still debating on doin a log for it or not, we'll see. Either way, i think it will do me real good!

----------


## Reed

> Damn, sounds like me. My ish cant get here fast enough it seems, haha! We might be starting then at the same time? Mine should be pretty killer i think:
> weeks 1-4 or 6 anadrol 75mg ed maybe 100
> weeks 1-12 or 14 test prop 150mg eod
> weeks 9-12 winny tabs 75-100mg ed
> Should be a nice bulker then slightly lean towards the end but bulk more than anything. Should bring me in nice to summer. Im still debating on doin a log for it or not, we'll see. Either way, i think it will do me real good!


Looks good. Get it done bro! When you gonna start?

----------


## Reed

Chest/Bi: Strength is leveling off as I lean down. Cardio this morning and workout at night. 

30 degree Incline Smtih: 3 warm ups
355 x6 down to 305 x5 down to 275 x6 down to 225 x6 "giant set" Done pumped

Hammer Incline (different one hits more upper than other one i have been doing)
warm up
270 x7 +4
230 x8 +5

Cable crossover: under 90 x12
under 110 x10
out 80 x11

Machine press 270 x8
270 x8 +5

BB curl: warm up
115 x10
115 x9

Preacher db curl: 45 x9
47.5 x8
negatives: 65 x5

Standing curls: 45 x10 +3

----------


## wukillabee

> Looks good. Get it done bro! When you gonna start?


If all goes to plan i should have it all by the next week sometime. If that happens then the following monday, i like starting on monday since i try to take weekends off from the gym. Ill let you know. Should have started by now already but hit some road bumps along the way ya know? Sucks!

----------


## wukillabee

> Chest/Bi: Strength is leveling off as I lean down. Cardio this morning and workout at night. 
> 
> 30 degree Incline Smtih: 3 warm ups
> 355 x6 down to 305 x5 down to 275 x6 down to 225 x6 "giant set" Done pumped
> 
> Hammer Incline (different one hits more upper than other one i have been doing)
> warm up
> 270 x7 +4
> 230 x8 +5
> ...


Strong a$$ fu$$er, haha! I started workin out like this too after watchin that dorian vid i gave you the link to, chest/bis together, back/tris together, etc. I like it a lot. Gonna try it while bulking on this cycle coming up and see how it goes for at least the first 6 weeks of the cycle, then ill probably switch it up to a different routine. My body gets used to routines quick now so can't really do the same routine past 8 weeks or i dont get sore anymore no matter how i switch it up while staying in the same routine.
I like doing chest/tris, back/bis, etc while cutting, works great for me and especially in pct to keep the intensity up when my levels are low to maintain what i made. Its all trial and error too i guess.

----------


## Reed

Leg workout: Late one. A midnight mad house in the gym tonight. No slin tonight as I am going to shower and hit the bed as fast as possible. Just going to drop the slin for 4 weeks now. A little tired but just gotta put ya mind to it.

Leg extension/power squat machine superset: 3 warm ups leg ext, 1 warm up powersquat
195 x15 to 380 x15
215 x13 to 560 x11
230 x11 w/ 3 second pauses on last 2 reps to 650 x7

Hack squat: warm up 270
360 x11
410 x9 down to 270 x10 +6

Leg curl: warm up
140 x15
170 x9 down to 115 x11

SL deads: warm up 185 x20
365 x10 +6

Single leg curl: 110 x14
120 x11

Adductor: 110 x15
130 x9

Donkey calves and seated calves.

Productive workout for sure even with being so late. Got my PWO meal in then having my PPWO meal, asleep for 3 hours the up for a quick meal then sleep for 5 hours. Gotta get in those meals!!

----------


## Reed

Shoulders/tris: Leveling off on strength... bulking starts Saturday!!

Hammer press: 3 warm ups
320 x8
320 x6 +3 dropped to 230 x10

Side laterals: warm up
55 x10
60 x8

Rear delt machine: warm up
165 x10
180 x6 +4

BB front raises: 95 x10
135 x7

bent over laterals: 60 x12
60 x10

Shrugs: warm up
130 x10 w/ 10 second static hold on last rep
150 x10 +6 w/ " " " "

Behind back shrugs: 405 x12 +8
455 x10 +5 w/ static hold till failure

Machine dips: 225 x12
270 x10
300 x9 +2

Rope press downs: x10 w/ static hold
x8 w/ static hold

Machine overhead extension: 150 x11
170 x7 +4

Still focusing on form, and will be excited about growing here soon........

----------


## audis4

nice bro, still looking strong.

What BF are you sittin at?

----------


## ghettoboyd

have at it bro and keep on kikin ass.......if you have decided to stop posting proggress piks feel free to pm me some time to time.thx ghetto

----------


## Reed

> nice bro, still looking strong.
> 
> What BF are you sittin at?


I got clipped and calculated at 7.7% the other day, don't know how accurate that is. I was having some trouble myself one this week. I'm an idiot and kept getting readings everywhere. From 5.8 to 6.5 to 7.8 back to 7.5.  :LOL:  

So I did it again and did it a few times but had a helper. I have leaned out pretty good, got veins outta my quads for the first time. Granted if I took pics you wouldn't be able to get a good look as I'm pale as fvck and flashes wash me out and the computer camera just plain sucks. In person.... different story..... My waist line has shrunk and my abs, obliques, and serratus all look top notch and the best its ever been



> have at it bro and keep on kikin ass.......if you have decided to stop posting proggress piks feel free to pm me some time to time.thx ghetto


You'll see pics here and there don't worry. I'll just pull a Morph and post them up for a day or two then take them back down.... See ya around man

----------


## Dukkit

i forgot to tell you today reed...

your a sexy bitch. 

hahha

----------


## Reed

> i forgot to tell you today reed...
> 
> your a sexy bitch. 
> 
> hahha


 :LOL:  :LOL:   :BbAily: 

The only reason I truly bodybuild  :Wink:

----------


## Reed

Back/Calves: Having the tren in my house is making me insane already!!!  :Wink:  Na just playing. But good solid day in the gym. Been talking to a local IFBB pro and it seems I might be a part time training partner. He'll teach me and I'll help him on the exercises etc. This would be such a blessing if it truly worked out. Dude is super cool and a truly nice guy, not some arrogant fvck. I wouldn't ever get along with a person like that or show them any kind of respect. Knowledge is great but being a decent, respectable human is more important IMO. Thats the first thing anyone should look for.

Reverse grip pulldowns: 3 warm ups
220 x10
230 x7 +3

BB rows: 1 warm up
225 x10
275 x6 down to 185 x8

Wide grip chins: x12
w/ 35lb plate x6 then just bodyweight for 8 reps

DB rows: 130 x10
150 x7

Hammer grip rows: 1 warm up
320 x8 +5

Calves: donkey, leg press, seated heavy as hell

The last day in this log. Gonna start a new one

----------


## wukillabee

> I got clipped and calculated at 7.7% the other day, don't know how accurate that is. I was having some trouble myself one this week. I'm an idiot and kept getting readings everywhere. From 5.8 to 6.5 to 7.8 back to 7.5.  
> 
> So I did it again and did it a few times but had a helper. I have leaned out pretty good, got veins outta my quads for the first time. Granted if I took pics you wouldn't be able to get a good look as I'm pale as fvck and flashes wash me out and the computer camera just plain sucks. In person.... different story..... My waist line has shrunk and my abs, obliques, and serratus all look top notch and the best its ever been
> 
> You'll see pics here and there don't worry. I'll just pull a Morph and post them up for a day or two then take them back down.... See ya around man



Excuses excuses! Haha, just kidding bro. Pics on our cameras never do us justice on how we look no matter how tan we are or good the lighting is. I know exactly what u mean by looking wayyy better in person. When i did my first cycle log and posted up pics half way in i was like wtf, i look way better than that in the mirror, haha! I see ur startin a new log hopefully for your new cycle. Ill probably do the same for my log as well, keep ur eye out bro. Hopefully the monday after next will be day one. I totally agree though u look for sure under 9%bf no doubt. I also know how great test alone works somehow in killing fat, cant even imagine how much fat one can lose adding tren , ur gonna be fu**ing chisled bro! Even my first bulking cycle with minimum amount of cardio and abs i not alone gained but lost some ab fat as well! Love it, prohormones dont even come close to the real deal!

----------


## Free Will

> here is a good idea of what has gone on over the past several weeks.
> 
> First pic is T-minus 5 days after being sick for a week.... around 217-220 at that point
> 
> Second pic is 3 weeks into the dbol at around 235
> 
> Third pic is today around 234 on the winny. Its hard to tell but my vascularity has increased so has the definiton


wow great work man  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Reed

> wow great work man


Thanks bud!!!. First cycle was a success!!! Man this brings back good memories.... Pinning prop every day for my first cycle like a true G

Now just trying to get this damn contest prep over and hopefully kick some ass this year.

----------


## Free Will

well im 2 weeeks into my first ever cycle , only running 400mg test e for 10 weeks cos thats all i have with nolva and clomi for pct 

before cycle
220lbs 
6ft4
27 years old 
2 years training 

im hoping to see some results at the end , if i can get like 18lbs of it i will be happy , not sure if i will but im gonna eat hard and train even harder ...oh got my diet nailed too 

getting a new digi camera tomorrow so maybe i should do a progress report too ? ...

anyways great job again bro

----------


## Reed

Thanks thanks. I think the pics I posted best describe the cycle. IT WORKED but only cause i put the time into my diet and training.

Thanks and good luck to you and your cycle, let us know

----------


## Free Will

:Bbtekst Smilie:

----------

